# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Weight loss thread

## rose

I thought we could use a thread to have a discussion about why we want to lose weight.
Weight gain and loss is common for those suffering from depression, and it can add to low mood if we don't feel confident in ourselves.

NHS weight/height chart for reference: 
http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/healthy-l...ght-chart.aspx

When I was a teenager, I was underweight and could not put weight on.
Now in my early 30s, I currently weigh just under 15 stone. Due to a medical condition, I need to be a healthy weight. For my height, this is around between 8 and 11 stone. I would be happy to get to anything within the healthy range but I am aiming for 10 stone.
I have put a lot of weight on recently; my nemesis is chocolate cookies.
Being heavier, I find it harder to move around and I didn't realise how difficult it was to shop for bigger sizes. Many clothes just aren't flattering and I don't feel confident about my body.
I have never been good at sport and I am very self-conscious about exercising, so losing weight is difficult for me.

BUT, I have to lose weight. If anyone else wants to jump in this thread, please do. We can cheer each other along!

----------


## northantsgirl

me too I have put a lot of weight on recently due to drinking too much, eating junk late at night and not exercising enough - I have a gym membership but my depression makes it difficult for me to drag myself out of the house and go! My parents have bought me a heart rate monitor for the gym for Christmas to encourage me to go and i am debating rejoining weight watchers i need to lose a good few stone 
I also have asthma and high blood pressure exercise will help both as will weight loss but at the same time i have to be careful not to over exert myself

----------


## Nita

rose I really need to make 2015 the year I do something about my weight.  I've steadily crept up in weight since 2000 and need to lose around 5-6 stone I reckon.

For me its about having some clothes in the wardrobe I'd like to wear but they don't fit, about presenting myself at interviews and then at a new job and feeling like I am fit and healthy and look my best, wanting to set up in business on my own and wanting people to buy in to my business but right now I don't think I can be in a health related business and be this overweight.  I'd also like to start going out a bit more and maybe look to join dating websites so I want to feel good about me..... I also worry that any hereditary health issues in the family

I am terrible for chocolate and anything sweet...... and once the pack is open then boom they've all gone......

----------


## magie06

This year I lost 2 stone. Next year I have to lose 5 more to lose to be in the healthy range for height. I'm following the weight watchers plan, because I can't do it on my own.

----------


## amc204

Hi Rose - one thing that is important is that you don't eat late. Usually I have my dinner before 8 in the evening so it leaves time for it to be digested before I go to sleep. Even if you are not into exercise even a simple walk can make such a big difference. Will you new job involve a walk at all (eg. from a train station to your workplace).
One thing that I think is important is that you don't beat yourself up if you do have a biscuit or a bit of chocolate every now and then. If you try to cut it out completely then if you do have one you will really beat yourself up about it. Obviously do cut down on it, maybe one bit of chocolate after lets say 4 days as a reward for going that long without it?
I hope you won't dismiss this because I'm an exercise nutter  :O:

----------


## rose

FOUR DAYS? *Faints* I think I would die if I didn't eat chocolate for 4 days!
Depending on the route I take to work, I could end up walking a mile from the carpark/trainstation, which is quite good. The new job has a free gym apparently. 
Of course I won't dismiss it!

----------


## S deleted

Not saying I need to lose weight but last time I sunbathed on the beach a bunch of greenpeace activists started throwing buckets of water over me and tried rolling me into the sea :p

----------

OldMike (24-11-15),rose (23-12-14)

----------


## Mira

haha Stella 

I am also overweight and its because of eating. I am now 109 kilograms and for a guy my height I need to be 74 kilograms. 

When I was weightlifting every trainer told me that gaining muscle and losing weight and looking good was a mix of 80% nutricion and 20% exersise.

----------


## Jaquaia

I need to lose around half my body weight but struggle losing anything no matter what I try. I did however,  manage 3 months with no chocolate or crisps at all!!!! *brags*  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

I need to lose loads too... 
We have a private healthy living and weight loss section if anyone wants access all they need to do is send me a pm..

----------


## S deleted

oh suzi, playing hide and seek isn't any fun if you tell us where to look

----------


## Paula

I need to lose weight, but refuse to even think about it til after Christmas, New Year and my birthday so I'll be back  :):

----------


## Suzi

> oh suzi, playing hide and seek isn't any fun if you tell us where to look


You won't see it if you aren't a member of that group and you can't be a member unless I add you to it because it's one of our private sections  :O:

----------


## rose

I usually weigh myself on Saturday mornings, but I forgot this weekend.
I weighed myself this morning. I weigh 14 stone 12 lbs and I would like to lose 4.5 stone, to get me to 10stone 5 lbs.
I don't think I'll be eating much more than usual this week, but it is Christmas, so the aim for this week is not to gain any weight.

After this week I would like to lose up to 2lbs a week.
The plan is to cut my chocolate intake and eat less carbs in the evening. My diet is good, everything is made fresh, but the portions are just too big, so portions will be made smaller.
I am still unsure how I'll be getting to work, but I want to try to walk for 20 mins each day. My new office is in a nice part of London, so walking at lunchtime is an option. At weekends, I want to aim to do an hours walk on one day.

That's the new plan, and it starts today. As I have the next two weeks off work, I can do a walk everyday. I will try to go out later and do 20 minutes.

----------


## S deleted

And don't forget Rose a 20 minute walk actually a 10 minute walk, then you turn around and come back! Bonus!!!

----------

Suzi (23-12-14)

----------


## Suzi

Good for you! 
Thanks for the tip Stella!!

----------


## purplefan

I'm lucky. I'm only 10stone, so I don't need to lose weight.  I can eat anything I want. 
But if you are thinking of going on a diet. Please do it responsibly. Good luck.

----------


## magie06

Today my weight was 14 stone 5 pounds and I would like to be that weight or less after Christmas if I can. I need to be 9 stone to be in my healthy zone. I've got 5 and a half stone to go. I've lost 2 stone already. It seems so little but I had to start somewhere. I was 16 and a half stone, when I started. Here's to a slimmer and brighter new year.

----------


## rose

I have just woken from a nap and my first thought is 'i'm hungry'.
Does anyone have any ideas for snacks that make you feel full, but are low in calories?

PF, you are so lucky. Last time I was 10 stone was years ago!

----------


## rose

My goal for this week was to stay the same weight; 14stone 12lbs
This morning I was 14stone 13lbs. Not bad considering its been Christmas! So I am ok with that  :):

----------


## magie06

I've been to the chipper this lunchtime. I couldn't face the cooking and the cleaning up you have to do after every meal. I've also had a flake chocolate bar this afternoon and now I feel like a complete failure. I didn't keep to my points or anything. By the time I go back to weight watchers I'll have undone all my hard work from before Christmas. I'm such a failure. Why can't I be like other people, and stick to my points?

----------


## rose

You are NOT a failure. I doubt there are many people who have been able to stick to their diets over Christmas.
Its very unlikely you have put on 2 stone in just a few days. 
How would you feel about going for a winter walk tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Magie, that is not failing, that is normal for everybody over this time of year! So you are like other people - no one sticks to their points now.

----------


## Suzi

Magie you sound totally normal to me!

----------


## magie06

I've not being doing my exercises for my back either . I've got out of the habit of them and really need to get back to them. I lack the motivation to do them, like I lack the motivation to get back on track with my diet. I've let things slide for the past three to four days and it's got to stop. Starting tomorrow, I'm back full on with the plan, and the exercises are back on the time table again tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

That's fine, just don't be too harsh to yourself lovely.

----------


## Paula

Remind me, hunni. Why do you need to continue to do these hour long exercises? X

----------


## magie06

Paula, I've had 2 spinal operations in the last 2 years. Actually the anniversary of the first is in january. Anyway, the exercises are from the physio to strengthen both the muscles in my back and my core muscles, to help with the healing of my back.

----------


## Paula

Perhaps that timing coincides with your weight loss difficulty mentioned in your thread? It must have been very difficult to lose weight with that sort of recovery. As I said, you've done amazingly well!

----------


## magie06

Its only now that people have started to notice that I've actually lost some weight. I just wish I could shrink to my wedding size again.

----------


## rose

When I was really ill, I lost about 2.5 stone, and hardly anyone commented which honestly made me feel really upset!

----------


## magie06

Yes, that is really upsetting. I've had to tell people that I've lost weight. With all the effort, you'd think that more people would notice. I'll have to carry a big sign to tell everyone that I've lost the weight.

----------


## purplefan

Magie06.  Don't be too hard on your self. We all drop of the wagon, so you had a little of something you fancy. My friend is a great believer in planning. She cooks her meals and freezes them the night before. 
And yes. She dose go to the chip shop. 
It is the same with exercise,  just make sure you are doing them correctly.
Think your doing great.

----------


## Paula

> Its only now that people have started to notice that I've actually lost some weight. I just wish I could shrink to my wedding size again.


Hunni, I doubt there are many women who are the size they were when they married. The stress of preparations alone make you lose weight. My wedding dress was bought 6 weeks before I got married and was huge on me on the day!

----------


## magie06

My dress fitted me, it just got too long for me. As a result of losing even more weight apparently. I had to bring it to the dressmaker two days before the wedding.

----------


## rose

If wedding planning is a way to lose weight I had better get onto it  :O: 
Part of the reason I have put off the wedding is so that I can lose weight beforehand. I'd like to be a size 12 ideally.

I have totally fallen off the wagon, so to speak. I was great with the cookies for days and now I am eating them again. Damn!

----------


## magie06

They reduced the aero baubles in tesco to 4 euro, who could resist such a bargain? 
No seriously, I really have to stop eating rubbish. 
I can't even go for a walk yet this morning. The footpaths are way too slippy, especially for me with bad balance. 
I'll do a few jobs, take a shower and see then about going for a walk.

----------


## Paula

Rose, OH loves you the way you are, and my hubby married me 3 months post natal, with severe PND and his best friend's child in tow. If you're putting it off to save money etc, great. If it's because of your weight well, as my grandad used to say, every bride looks perfect on their wedding day!

----------


## Suzi

Hunni's you really need hugs and to give yourself at least a little bit of a break...

----------


## Miss Molly

I joined SW a few months ago, though not done well, so I told the consultant that I am having a good Christmas foodwise and then come New Year I am going to eat healthier and that means something like a Freddo chocolate frog each day.
Also exercise more, become a couch potato again, so might start off with a 100 calorie burning exercise sheet. Got it from Health Trainer. So shall start that before January.
Even if it's just marching on the spot only, just to get off my bum, it'll be something!
I too have back probs, it could be sciatica, however, I have been naughty by not putting my orthotics in my trainers. So whilst I'm in house I shall wear them!

----------


## rose

The main reason I have put off the wedding is because I wanted to concentrate first on changing job, and then on moving house. If I take on too much at once then I get overwhelmed and nothing gets done. My weight is another factor, but not the most important one.
TBH I am not all that concerned with what OH thinks, my weight is about me. I am the biggest I have ever been, and I don't feel comfortable being this size, I am not going to feel comfortable in a dress or having lots of photos taken of me.
I think being a size 12 is an achieveable goal for my wedding (I am 14-16 now) and I think size 12 is a nice size anyway. I like having some curves. Having spent my teenage years as a size 6-8, I would never go back to that.

Today I have eaten sensibly and had a long walk. I feel tired, hungry, but pretty good  :):

----------

Paula (28-12-14)

----------


## Paula

:):  so you're halfway there  :):

----------


## magie06

Well done rose. I hate the way I look at the moment. A size 24 is tight on me and the choice of clothes in my size are less than flattering. Its elastic waist bands all the way. I can't decide to just put on an outfit  because I like it, I just put clothes on that fit me.
Good luck with your wedding plans.

----------


## rose

I think the choice of clothes for bigger women is appalling. Have you tried simplybe?

----------


## magie06

I've tried oxendales, but they are very expensive, I've tried simplybe but again quite expensive. I think that the high street shops need to expand  their ranges to fit a larger person. Paco, sell out of their bigger sizes first, being left with the sizes 10 to 14. 
I just wish I could walk into a shop and pick out something and be able to bring it to the till, and know that what I have will fit me. 
Marks and Spencer have an outlet in Galway but they don't have a great selection in store. Their website is very good though and their returns policy is very customer friendly and you can return to the local shop.

----------


## Nita

I am around a 20-22 depending on the shop, but yoursclothing has a good range and the price is quite reasonable too....

----------


## magie06

Never heard of yoursclothing but I'll look them up and see what they have.

----------


## Paula

Very.co.uk are good (part of littlewoods group)

----------


## Suzi

Yours clothing is brilliant and very is brilliant too  :O:

----------


## rose

Very.co.uk are the ones who were able to deliver my fridgefreezer before Christmas. We were desperately trying to find someone who would deliver quickly and then, Suzi, I remembered you mentioning them in an earlier post. Thankyou!

----------

Suzi (28-12-14)

----------


## ITWayne

I'm almost where I want to be with my weight. Waist is 33 inches, which it's not been in around a decade or so. Annoyingly I've not been to the gym in over a month, although I've been out on good walks most weekends. Am hoping to go out on a good 10 mile walk on Wednesday, then a 6 mile walk on Saturday

Also need to get back to eating less fatty stuff - been alot of that this month

----------


## rose

How did you lose weight Wayne? Any tips?

----------


## Amaya

Good thread Rose, I am also planning to lose weight  :): 

I think I've put this on one of your other threads before, but I will say it again. We are almost exactly the same height and weight.. which I think puts us right on the boundary between overweight and obese according to that NHS chart. I say put the chart in the bin!! You probably look far better than you think you do. I still think I look quite good even though I'm completely unfit at the moment. My tip is to do it for health, not because you think you might look bad. I know it can be uncomfortable if you are used to being smaller.. but I think too much worrying about looks actually makes it harder to lose weight.

I hate clothes shopping. I am size 12-20 depending on where you measure! Clothes are not made for real people! It is so hard to find things that really fit body shape and we are all very different!

I was married for a while a few years ago (thinking of the posts before). I had it the other way around. I think I actually had a bit of a double chin on my wedding day and then lost 4st / 18kg in a year while I was married! Anyway, I've had none stop difficulties to face in life since that ended and it wasn't much fun at the time. I think the operation I had two years ago was the biggest reason I've put weight back on. But I've done it before so I can lose it again.

My success before was by permanently changing my diet to have more fruit and veg and smaller size meals, but no ban on any food in particular. Dieting doesn't work for me because as soon as I stop I would put weight on, so I will never do that again. Just change lifestyle and stick with it. So that stopped weight going on.. but I lost the weight through exercise.. walking, running (sort of haha), swimming, cycling, sailing and rock climbing. Good mix of aerobic and building muscle (in a girly way). But all that stopped when I got physically ill and then with the depression never got started again. So 2015 I'm getting back to where I want to be. Not because I feel bad about the way I look, because mostly I don't, even though when I'm low those thoughts can come creeping in. But I want to feel fit and strong. It feels good and I miss it. Endorphins are great!

The good news I wanted to tell you, was that if you can get active enough, and I know this isn't possible for everyone, you really can eat anything, so long as it is in moderation. I never stopped eating chocolate to lose that 18kg. I thought that might make you smile  :): 

Good luck to everyone who has this as their new year plan!

----------

Paula (29-12-14)

----------


## rose

Emmy, that DOES make me smile. I have had weeks where I have eaten a bit less and done decorating in the evenings, instead of sitting around, and managed to lose 1lb, really with no effort at all (who knew moving a brush used up so many calories).
I've had a walk every day for the last 3 days and I feel a little better for it.
I've also been eating a bit less. Portion sizes are definitely something I could change without much effort, I just eat far too much usually.

I store most of my fat on my legs, especially my thighs, and I always have done. So my jeans have to be around a size 16 in order to be pulled up, they just fit the thighs but the waistband is loose. Almost everyone in my family is slim, and my size has been commented on, probably because of the sudden change this year. Of course, hormonal changes make me weigh more, look bigger and make me sadder, all at once,  not a good combination!

----------


## Amaya

Everyone else in my family is like a bean pole too.. so I always get comments too, which used to make me feel bad. Now I think, haha, I'm squishy and you are boney! I have bumps and you don't! etc. etc. I'm sure you are beautiful. And they don't make trousers the right shape. I have to fold mine over at the top in the belt so they don't fall down, even though I have a belly, just because I have hips. So good luck for health! But nothing wrong with the shape you are!  :):

----------


## magie06

No one in my family is over weight to the extent that I am. I'm only 5 ft, and I know that I'm that around my middle. Ideally I would like to be around eight and a half stone. That would make me feel like I'm a proper person again. I would like to be able to unzip this fat body and the eight and a half stone me just to step out. I really believe that I can do it this year though. It will take me the year to do it though because at a rate of 1 to 2 pounds per week thats at best 104 pounds well that would bring me over what I have to lose. 
52 pounds in total would make it just over 3 stone, so I'll have to do some where in between. I guess that it evens off as you celebrate different holidays, like Easter, mother's day and all the rest of the holidays that can put a spanner in the works. 
It will take time but my expectations are for a healthy weight loss over the year.

----------


## EJ

I've been back to weight watchers and I have put on 7.5lbs since October. I need to lose 12.5lbs to get back to goal. I am still within my healthy bmi for my weight but only just. I am very tall and can carry a bit of extra weight. Problem is that I now look pregnant. Not good on a fifty something. I have decided to do the filling and healthy plan to get me kick started. I am also going back to swimming but need to build up my stamina. I made a really lovely salad with quinoa for me and OH and I have a fridge full of vegetables and fruit. I think that I have been comfort eating with all the job rejections that I have been having. I need to attend to my excess hair in all areas so I'm not embarrassed when I am swimming. I will keep you posted.

----------


## Paula

Every woman in my family are cuddly, so I always struggled with genes. However, I was a size 12 through my 20s (except when pregnant). Unfortunately, in my 30s, medication, thyroid disease, then damaging my leg meant that, at 41, I'm a size 16-18  exercise is impossible, and losing weight is tough. However, my niece is getting married in April, and I'm aiming on losing a stone by then. We'll see ...........

----------


## rose

I started at 211lbs (15st 1lb). I have lost 4lbs in 2 weeks. Overall goal is to be 10 stone (140lbs)
I am trying to only consume the lower of the recommended calories per day for my weight, so about 1500 calories a day.
I am trying to have a breakfast and lunch that are under 500 calories total for the two.
The low fat porridge I have is 100 calories a portion which is fab, I have it with fruit and sometimes fruit juice.
A great lunch is a boiled egg with a piece of toast (about 250), but its getting a bit boring so I found this list of recipes of meals that are 250 calories or less:
http://www.cookinglight.com/food/rec...ishes/view-all. I might try some of them out.
Glasses of fruit juice, although very healthy, are about 50 calories per 100ml so watch out for that!
Dinners are usually low in carbohydrates, high in protein, and followed by fruit salad, and I am trying to eat by 7pm each night. 
No alcohol, its packed with calories, and as little chocolate as I can cope with each day. I love chocolate but a whole bar is 1000 calories!

Exercise is in two 'portions' a day, of about 15 minutes each. Usually this is a walk in the day, and the wii dance in the evening which actually tells me how many calories I have burnt. 15 minutes is really achievable and hopefully my stamina will improve.

I would like to lose a further 10lbs in the next 3 weeks. Its a hard target, but it will mean a whole stone lost since my diagnosis, and will hopefully mean my clothes will fit again and my eyesight will be under less pressure! We shall see how I get on.....

----------


## rose

I just found a far more fun way to lose weight.
Put on some dance tracks (louder the better, especially if upstairs neighbours are walking their pet elephant around) and dance for 6 songs = about 13 minutes.
Calories burnt = 120* 

(*calories burnt depends on weight)

----------


## magie06

I've just done a visiual for myself. I've labeled two pots (washed jam jars) one is marked with pounds lost and the other marked pounds to lose. I've put buttons into the pounds to lose jar and so far, I've put 28 buttons into the pounds lost jar.  Hope this might help someone else who is starting off on their weight loss journey.

----------


## Ellen

That's a really good idea to motivate yourself.

----------


## rose

Has anyone done/ Is anyone doing this?
Sorry, I can only find a facebook link for it.
https://www.facebook.com/events/7018...y_type=regular

----------


## Suzi

Oh dear goodness I'm so not able to plank!

----------


## rose

It sounds interesting, I might give it a go.
When I was in my teens, I used to do sit-ups and press-ups first thing in the morning, not many, say 20 or so of each.
I was very skinny and it didn't take long to tone my tummy and arms.

----------


## rose

I am trying to do the diet all the time but have a day on exercise and a day off. On the day off I'll just do something easy like a 15 minute walk. I noticed I was getting quite tired doing it every day.
Today is a day 'on' and so far I have done a 35 minute walk / 2 miles as my first portion of exercise. I thought it would take me longer.
I went to Riddlesdown Common for my walk. I always feel like a fraud there because I don't have a dog and everyone else does.
I also remembered I am afraid of cows; they look at me funny.

----------


## magie06

Rose I went as far as the next estate and it took 5 mins uphill and 10 mins downhill, because my back got really sore. But I did it today and I'll try to do it again tomorrow. I still have loads of time to pick Aisling up.

----------


## Ellen

Im scared of cows too. They stare and can come quite close.

----------


## magie06

I don't like cows either. They are smelly.

----------


## rose

Cows stare at me and seem to be attracted to me. 

I had a little nap and was so hungry when I woke up I had a fat-free yoghurt then a load of chocolate, argh!
Magie, have you thought of swimming instead? Its low-impact, so less likely to hurt than walking. But well done on doing 15 minutes!!!!

----------


## purplefan

I'm a huge fan of home made soup. Once I had to lose 3 stone as I was 12 stone and heading in the wrong direction.
Soup is a great filler and eat plenty of fruit.  Fish is a good food to eat.
The only advice I can give is, if your hungry eat but don't eat surgery sweets.

----------


## Paula

I was once on a country walk with my mum. We climbed over a gate and started walking across the bottom of a very very hilly field. Suddenly we realised there was a herd of cows at the top of the hill, and they started running towards us - the whole herd.  I've never run so fast towards the next gate, and had certainly never hurdled a 6ft gate before .......

----------

rose (22-01-15)

----------


## Ellen

I had a similar experience quite recently as I climbed a stile the cows stared running towards me. I ended up climbing back over the stile. I was too scared!

----------


## magie06

If I was thin, I'd be able to do so much more. But to lose it I have to do a lot more walks like today.
I  need to stick with my ww and follow the plan to the letter.

----------


## rose

How does WW motivate you? I am wondering if a weight loss group would help me, but I am not sure what to expect?

----------


## magie06

I found the gold stars and silver 7's and the clapping, a bit much at the beginning, but once you earn one star, then 2, then you lose 7 pounds and you get a silver 7, you are ready to enjoy the clap that everyone gives you. 
Yes they motivate me. I've been going the wrong way for the past 3 weeks and I was asked what happened, I think I'm ready now to begin again at the beginning  and start losing again.

----------


## rose

Thanks Magie, I am not sure I can cope with clapping and public scrutiny, I am very sensitive about my body. I realise that's why I have put off exercising all these years. When I was skinny I hated it, now I am overweight I hate it, I think I look like an idiot when exercising.
I have been looking this evening at personal trainers, I think I missed my calling in life because one session is around £50!
Also the local leisure centre does classes every day such as zumba and spinning. I am just really worried about public exercise. I doubt I would be able to do 10 minutes at first and I am scared people will laugh at me.
I was terrible at bowling this evening and I felt so embarrassed.
Even a run in the local park seems daunting, I don't know what to wear fgs.

I have one more day this week to turn things around before Saturday morning weigh-in. I think I have done ok this week overall.

----------


## Suzi

Rose, you should read this: http://www.closeronline.co.uk/2014/0...r#.VMIDs4cUyOo

----------

magie06 (30-01-15),Paula (23-01-15),rose (23-01-15)

----------


## rose

That's nice  :):  

A few other ideas for losing weight that I came up with last night
1. Get a personal trainer
2. Book a session in the local squash or badminton court (OH said he would play me)
3. Do some hypnosis sessions for losing weight, in particular *not eating chocolate*

I have lost some weight this week, official weigh-in is tomorrow. I feel slimmer. But this is really really hard work I can tell you.

----------


## rose

1 hour vacuuming = 170 calories. 
I'd be better off doing an hour walking, but then my lounge wouldn't be so clean!

----------


## rose

I think I have eaten more this weekend than I did all of last week. I've had a day off exercising today but tomorrow I'll find the energy to burn some of it off.

----------


## Suzi

Good for you lovely!

----------


## rose

Just did a 20 minute workout = 180 calories  :(sweat):  :(sweat):  :(sweat): 
As today is an exercise 'on' day I will do two or three 'portions' of exercise today. I feel knackered already.
I wish washing up and tidying counted as a portion of exercise because I've done that too!

----------


## S deleted

In theory I can.

----------


## Suzi

Well done Rose.

----------


## Paula

You're doing brilliantly, hunni

----------


## rose

I ate too much today. I did a 25 minute walk which wasn't very pleasant, first I went to the park where a stranger shouted at me from a bench, then I met some kids trying to climb over a fence (it was the fence into my road, but I didn't tell them that), then a bunch of people were arguing in the street. It put me off local walks! But it didn't make me tired, I suppose that's a positive!
Yesterday I managed an hour's exercise in total. 
Still not enjoying exercise though.

----------


## Paula

Nasty, what's your area of London usually like?

----------


## rose

Erm, not particularly nice.
There was a drive-by shooting a few months ago.
And the next town along, which is about 10 minutes walk, has shootings and fights in the street, and someone was murdered.
Then the towns in the other directions (about 10 minutes walk) are really nice and desirable areas.
London is strange like that!

----------


## Suzi

London is the strangest place in the whole world. I've lived in the lovely parts and the horrible parts so I know exactly what you mean!

----------


## rose

Worst place I ever lived was Wood Green. I lived there for 6 months, and there was a shooting every month I lived there.

----------


## Suzi

I used to work in White City (right next to the QPR ground) at the William Hill there - that wasn't the "best" area, but then neither was the Wormwood Scrubs branch either lol... The worst place I lived in was Kilburn... Seriously not pleasant..

----------


## rose

But Kilburn is so close to posh areas such as Maida Vale and St Johns Wood. London is very strange.
Best place I ever lived was Kingston within 10 minutes walking distance of the river.

----------


## Suzi

I'm really close to Kingston. If ever you fancy a coffee and a slow pootle round then shout!

----------


## rose

I am not there anymore, but that's where I am from originally, so I go back to see my family. You once offered to come wedding dress shopping with me, I might have to take you up on that! (I need someone who can honestly say if it looks terrible).

----------

Suzi (29-01-15)

----------


## rose

I've only done a 20 minute workout so far today and I cannot.stop.eating. 
TOTM has arrived, so I am hoping a bit of weight falls off in the next few days as my energy levels pick up.
I realised I am seeing my consultant next week and I had really hoped to have lost more weight before the meeting, but I lost a week in a good part of my cycle because of the LP so what can I do.
I was never gonna get to 10stone overnight, but I've had a month off work and don't feel like I have much to show for it.

----------


## rose

I just got told that saying wistfully 'I wish I had a body like Arianna Grande' is probably not achievable because of my age.
Wow, thanks OH!!!!!

----------


## Paula

Hunni, you are losing weight, and that's what they'll want to see - progress. I will reiterate - you're amazing  :O:

----------


## rose

Thanks Paula. I have never known such hard work for such little gain. I did another 20 minute workout. I am doing 30-60 minutes a day and still not losing weight, its so hard. On the plus side, my arms look slimmer and more toned.
Apparently water retention adds on weight that isn't really there, this is why I am hoping by my Saturday weigh-in I'll be lighter.
I am still thinking of asking the GP for some help.

----------


## magie06

I've put on weight since Christmas, because I was finishing the biscuits and cake that was over since Christmas. I shouldn't have been eating them at all. I'll probably be up again tomorrow when I weigh in, in the morning. Not looking forward to that.

----------


## rose

I hope not for your sake. What changes have you made since last week to get back on track? Have you been able to do any more walking, for instance?

----------


## magie06

Yes. I've walked every day, a little bit further every day. It still hurts like hell on the way back, maybe I should take my pain killer a little bit earlier.

----------


## rose

Well done, but maybe walking isn't the right thing for you, you don't want to go hurting your back again. What about swimming?

----------


## Suzi

Magie - if you're in pain love then maybe that's not the best option... 

Rose - have you thought that maybe it's turning to muscle rather than fat which weighs more?

----------


## rose

If that's the case then I am in trouble as I just need to weigh less, whether its fat or muscle. However, I am pretty sure its fat!

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you just need to give it more time lovely?

----------


## rose

I know, I am being really impatient. The good news is I am less hungry today.

----------


## Suzi

I'm always impatient too.. You are doing really well hunni, give yourself some credit.

----------


## magie06

Yeah! Down 2 pounds today. Back on track at last. 
The walks must have done some good. Even if they hurt so much. 
I also wrote everything down that weren't on my list. (I've a list of foods that are healthy and filling.)
I'll have to cut down on the treats this week.

----------

Paula (29-01-15)

----------


## rose

Well done, 2lbs is awesome! But please listen to us about the walking if its causing you pain, try to find something different to do if the pain doesn't ease off.
My legs hurt when I walk. I don't just mean the muscles, sometimes it feels like the actual bones hurt.

----------


## Suzi

Great about the loss, but hunni pain is your body's way of saying stop. Please listen to it.

----------


## magie06

Rose, how do you do it then? (The walks I mean) I really can't walk very far, I mean the next estate is only about half a mile or so up the road. I should be able to walk that far. But when I walk, I get pains in the front of my legs, and then I get sore in my back. I think I might be transfering my weight from my front to my back, if that explains it in any way. I think the muscles are lazy from not being used for such a long time.

----------


## magie06

I'm back from my gp now. All is okay, I just need to practice my pelvic floor exerxises. The walking has to be increased, the fluid intake is fine, bp is perfect, and weight loss is okay. Just keep it all up. Easier said than done, but its another person to disappoint if I don't lose my weight. A pound a week is obtainable, which gives me 12 pounds lighter, before the Communion. I know that its more about the sacrament, but I would love to be smaller by then. I said to Aisling that I don't want to be the biggest mum in the church. She understands what I'm doing at the moment, and helps with my button reminder every week.

----------


## Paula

Another person to disappoint? Hunni, please don't put that sort of pressure on yourself - your doctor sees hundreds of patients a week so, with the best will in the world, is not emotionally invested in you enough to suffer disappointment. And no one else is going to be disappointed - you're not doing this for OH or A, you should be doing this for your own health and for no other reason. A loves you, and it doesn't matter what size you are at Communion, you're always the mum she loves.

----------


## rose

Magie, I think hills make the pains in my legs worse so I try to stick to flat land and proper paths. My heels also hurt from walking, I think my boots need some cushioning inside.
I just make sure I don't overdo it I suppose, and do 10 minutes and then another 10 minutes later on in the day, rather than 20 minutes all at once.
Do you have a wii at home? Wii Just Dance really pushes me and gets my heart going.
I think you should try swimming, I can't swim very well so its not really an option for me.
As well as losing weight, I wanted to get my resting heart rate down so I have to do something that gets my heart going.
I am considering maybe zumba or spin class, I can go while OH is swimming as both are in the same place.
Today is supposed to be an 'on' day for exercise, but I did a reasonable amount yesterday.
I had a Chinese takeaway last night (naughty, naughty)... and guess what, two hours after eating it, I was hungry again.

----------


## rose

Also, I get the thing with disappointing people, I feel like everyone is on at me to lose weight. But I think putting pressure on yourself is more likely to push you towards snacking and naughty foods. Dieting is hard and you should be kind to yourself throughout.

----------


## magie06

I got 2 dresses thanks to my personal shopper. One is red and black, and the other is royal blue and black. The red one is already a little too big, size 22,, and the other one is a little too small, size 20. I also bought the shoes to match. In total because one of the dresses was off the sale rail,  it came to 75 euro. I was expecting to spend a lot more than that. Now I have to get a little edge to edge box jacket in black and some black pearls or something similar and I am finished. 
I have my job cut out now to lose my pound per week.

----------


## rose

Ooh post some photos! I am not feeling confident enough yet to buy clothes that are too small.

----------


## magie06

No problem Rose. I'll go on my laptop one of these days, and I'll be able post photos properly. 
Does anyone out there know how many calories are in a standard portion of mince with carrot and onion added and a gravy sauce added? I already know how many are in the potatoes so it's the meat. Thanks

----------


## rose

Here you go (for beef mince)
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...sm=93&ie=UTF-8

----------


## magie06

Thanks, I'll be able to work it out from there. 
You are great for picking up all the little tips from the net

----------


## Suzi

You sound like you are doing well Magie. The dresses sound lovely!

----------


## magie06

One of them, i think the red one, is more structured, and has a straight almost pencil skirt. The blue one is more relaxed, with a cowl neck, and rouching around the middle, softer fabric.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds fab!

----------


## rose

I was doing some digging around on the internet
Women carry more fat than men
Description	Women	Men
Essential fat	10–13%	2–5%
Athletes	        14–20%	6–13%
Fitness	        21–24%	14–17%
Average	        25–31%	18–24%
Obese	        32%+	25%+
Also, due to water retention around ovulation and menstruation, this can make the scales tell women they have gained weight, when its actually just the weight of the water.

I found an interesting article below that says it is harder for women than men to lose weight:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifest...fd1_story.html
And if its true that muscle burns more calories than fat, then my idea of doing some toning exercises such as sit-ups and push-ups might actually work!

----------


## rose

Up 1lb this week. Last two days have been particularly bad on the diet and exercise front so I am not surprised.

----------


## Suzi

Don't forget that changes in cycle and hormones also contribute...

----------


## rose

Oh yes!!

----------


## magie06

I can gain up to 5 pounds in the week before my period.

----------


## magie06

Feel very bloated this evening. I think its because I ate white bread for my supper.

----------


## magie06

Any one have any cravings  for anything this evening? I'd love a magnum. Anyone try the pink ones yet?

----------


## rose

I feel like I have to go out and get one of the herbs I am missing from my huge collection of herbs.
But actually for once I am not hungry!
By the way, I really dislike white bread. *shudder*

----------


## magie06

Rose, my craving is not as bad now. I didn't send G to the shop , I just wrote in my diary until the craving passed. 
Going to clean the house from top to bottom tomorrow. It needs it badly and I want to get rid of all the cobwebs that are all over my house, and I still have to wash my kitchen floor after the painting last week. I would love to get the windows cleaned as well. That should keep me going for about 3 or 4 hours. Then I can spend the afternoon doing my crafts or knitting, if I don't spend it on here.

----------


## rose

3 or 4 hours? Make sure you have some rests in the middle otherwise you'll be exhausted.
Feel free to come and do my bathroom, it needs a really good clean and I am telling myself NO, you don't have time to do it tomorrow so leave it. Very hard.

----------


## magie06

Any time. Next time I'm in your neck of the woods, I'll come and do your bathroom. 
You'll have to show me how you walk like you do, with no problems? Fair trade?

----------


## rose

I'll take you to Happy Valley, Magie. Its so beautiful of course you want to walk in it!
http://s0.geograph.org.uk/photos/86/...1_cdd563d1.jpg

And there is place called Riddlesdown, its a 1.25 mile walk along a proper path, mostly flat, so its an easy walk.
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2854/9...e3e98677_b.jpg

Also, Crystal Palace park:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...alace_Park.jpg

And Kelsey Park:
http://s0.geograph.org.uk/geophotos/...9_7305a6ff.jpg

with such beautiful places to walk nearby, its not hard to enjoy the walks I suppose!

----------


## magie06

All beautiful Rose. You and I have a walking date so. I'll get more practise in here, and I bet will be well able to keep up with you. 
Good luck with lunch today, I know that it can cause triggers for you so stay safe. Get out if you have to and explain later why. I've been to mass and I lit a candle for you while I was there.  Hope my prayers work for you. Thinking of you.

----------

Paula (01-02-15)

----------


## rose

Thankyou Magie, that's so kind.

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's going well ladies..

----------


## magie06

Rose, hope you got on okay today at lunch. Thinking of you all day.

----------

rose (01-02-15)

----------


## rose

Thankyou Magie. I posted in my other thread, they all seem to have got in a muddle now!  :):

----------


## rose

This week I have lost 1lb, so I've now lost 6lbs overall. I seem to be hovering around the 14st 9lbs mark.
OH has lost 3lbs this week which means he has now lost 1 stone overall, in 4 weeks. I kind of dislike him right now!

----------


## magie06

Rose, this week I was the same as you. 14 9, so I know how you feel. I've become stuck on that because this is the second week at the same weight. However, this week I'm going to do something about it. There has been a discovery of 5 selection boxes under one of the beds in my house. This is very bad news for me. I'm thinking that my sisters kids are going to get a present this week. Better than me eating them all.

----------


## rose

We're the same weight? That's good, we can challenge each other!

----------


## Suzi

You're all braver than me, I haven't even stood on the scales yet..

----------


## magie06

Okay. Bring it on! LOL.

----------


## magie06

Ok Suzi, you need to take that step! Just one step and you can join us. LOL

----------


## rose

Suzi, you can do what my OH did. He didn't want to know so he wouldn't stand on the scales. So I told him to stand on the scales and I'd look for him, and that seemed to work. So at first I was recording his weight for him. Maybe ask Marc?

----------


## rose

Magie, I am aiming for 2lbs a week. I think if I can break the 14st9lb curse then I can do it. I have been hovering around this weight for 3 weeks now.
So the aim for next week is 14st 7lbs. But I am going out tonight drinking and eating. I will try to be sensible with my choices.

----------


## magie06

I'm thinking of 2 pounds per week, as well. But I shall have to wait and see. If I don't cheat it's easy, but with selection boxes upstairs just calling to me, not so easy. Easter eggs coming up in the next couple of weeks I'm going to have to be very careful.

----------


## Suzi

Oh dear goodness, get someone else to read it for me? Heavens no! I think I might have to do it though....

----------


## magie06

Hope I can keep up with Rose. I've my exercises to give me a hand during my weight loss. And I've got Aisling to look after the cravings for me. She always tells me off if she sees me eating biscuits or cake. And the communion is on in 11 weeks. I'll have to add a bit of pressure onto myself to lose 1 or 2 pounds each week.

----------


## rose

I went out last night as I tucked into bread rolls and creamy sauce and alcohol... well, it was wonderful.
I feel like crap today so obviously I have had a huge breakfast.
Oh well, I can burn it off at some point!!!

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a good time lovely!

----------


## rose

Come on Suzi, you've gotta take a deep breath then get on the scales. There is no way you can start any kind of weight loss without knowing where you are starting from!
For me, knowing my weight is motivation, although it also gets me down.

----------


## magie06

I'm so proud of you getting through the night Rose. I'm glad that you enjoyed yourself.
I just wrote on my asthma thread about my lovely sunday roast because I got them mixed up. 
I definitely think that I should do my exercises today, I'm really stuffed.

----------


## Suzi

I will, I'll stand on them tomorrow..

----------

Paula (08-02-15)

----------


## rose

I am rooting for you Suzi  :): 
Magie, I wrote on your asthma thread too (I get them all mixed up too), trying to work out how many calories a roast dinner is. Its hard because there is some wonderful food around and exercise always seems to be de-prioritised and suddenly a week has gone by and no exercise done! Are you keeping up with the walking?

----------

Suzi (08-02-15)

----------


## magie06

No. The walking has come to a complete stop.

----------


## magie06

I'm so afraid of my weight watchers meeting this week. My weekend went to pot, I had two takeaways, one on friday and another on Saturday.  I had a beautiful roast dinner on Sunday. Today, I was good. I had a fruit salad at lunch time and chicken for dinner, with baked potato and carrot and parsnip. And I still didn't eat that white magnum!

----------


## rose

I am struggling too. I thought it would be easier when my hormones had stopped raging but my mood is really low and all I want to do is eat. You still have two days to be good and do some exercise (if your back is ok to do it)

----------


## Suzi

OK have stood on scales, now feel about as bad about it as I could do. So boot camp starts tomorrow.

----------


## Paula

Well done, hunni

----------


## magie06

Well done. We look forward to your company. I hope you'll be able to keep up.

----------


## rose

Well done. Its the first step Suzi. I am sorry you feel bad but now you know where you are starting from.

----------


## selena

That's my weak point too. Mainly because of my health condition.

I am trying to exercise or just go walking in nearby parks. And my doctor recommended low-carb diet.

----------


## magie06

Welcome to this thread Selena. We hope to be able to lose some weight. I would love to lose 2 pounds per week, I've got a holy communion to go to in 11 weeks. Thats what I'm aiming for.

----------

selena (11-02-15)

----------


## magie06

Tomorrow is weigh in day folks. Good luck everyone. I'm a bit worried about it, tbh, but thats what 2 takeaways will do for you!

----------


## Suzi

Good luck hunni!

----------


## rose

I am just aiming for static weight this week. 
Suzi, do you have a plan?
Good luck tomorrow Magie  :):

----------


## Suzi

Plan? Eat better and less and move more  :):

----------


## S deleted

Can i just say these cheesy chips are lush, lol

----------

purplefan (12-02-15)

----------


## rose

Oi Stella, NO!   :O:

----------


## Suzi

Pfft Stella!

----------


## Paula

I need to lose weight, I want to lose weight - the Meds excuse isn't a good enough one anymore, so I'd got myself going about it - particularly as we've got a family wedding in April, then did my back in. So, not only am I even less mobile, I just don't have the motivation  :(:

----------


## Suzi

That's one of my issues too... I was doing more exercise then I broke my toe and had to rest it, and now I'm struggling to get back to what I could do as I managed to break the toe on my good leg and my rubbisher leg is now protesting at everything I do. But I do also know that losing weight will help it too! Ahh vicious circles!

----------

Paula (12-02-15)

----------


## Paula

How is the toe?

----------


## Suzi

Sore. I rebroke it on Saturday night (don't ask)... so yeah Sore.. Am still doing as much as I can do each day though.. If I don't use what mobility I have then I know I'll lose it..

----------


## selena

In my case exercises don't help much nor dieting, because it's all because of hormonal disaster. But it's still better...

----------


## purplefan

My mate big dave is just out of hospital with a heart attack. He is 30 stone.
He is not going on a diet; just go in to eat more healthy. 
I think cheesy chips are fine once a week for a treat. 
I really hope you lovely ladies are successful.

----------

selena (12-02-15)

----------


## Nita

As some of you know I've taken advantage of the groupon offer for weight watchers for online access for 3 months to see if it will help me to shift some weight

----------


## Paula

> Sore. I rebroke it on Saturday night (don't ask)... so yeah Sore.. Am still doing as much as I can do each day though.. If I don't use what mobility I have then I know I'll lose it..


 :Panda:

----------


## magie06

Bad news everybody, I was UP half a pound  this morning. My motivation is deserting me as I go along. I just wish I could get back into the plan. It's  not just my eating, its my walking and exercises that is letting me down every day. Anyway, today starts the start of a new week.
We can start again and try our best for this week.

----------


## Paula

It's only half a pound out of where you expected and that could be down to anything - water retention, different clothes, needing the loo ..... Don't get downhearted, just use this as. Springboard into this next week x

----------


## magie06

Yeah, going to work harder this week.

----------


## rose

Argh, half a pound, how annoying! My scales don't do half so it gets rounded up or down, I've been so stressed out the last few days that I don't have much hope for this week's weigh-in. Is there any particular food or time of day you find yourself slipping?

----------


## magie06

Not really. I just like to eat all the time. I'm watching too much tv. I get nothing done all day. But today I did some shopping, walked all around the supermarket. When I came home, I made an apple crumble that actually smells right, and looks edible. I'll have some later.

----------


## rose

Ahhh TV is the worst for sucking up time and draining motivation. 
I find late evening is my problem time. I start feeling hungry at around 10pm and start eating again instead of going to bed.

I had missed lots of posts on this thread.... Suzi, how did you break your toe again? 
And Paula, how do you plan to lose weight? Did you ever look into swimming as a possible exercise that you can do?
Selena, are you sure its all hormonal?

----------


## selena

Nearly sure, once I have my period ( naturally) I start losing weight. However my doc told me to keep on eating healthy food.

What I was told to exclude ( once-twice per month only):
- any kind of sweets, cookies, fastfood;
- white bread;
- potatoes;
- bananas;
- butter;

It works slowly, but it's still working.

----------


## rose

Why would you exclude potatoes or bananas? Has anybody else here ever been told this?
It was in the news a few days ago that being told to exclude butter and cheese was a mistake! 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...ts-flawed.html
I do still eat some cheese and will use butter when margarine just won't do.

----------


## selena

Doc considers that potatoes and bananas are high-carb, I've been put on low-carb diet. Margarine is prohibited for me. Cheese and other dairy products are not excluded, as well as fish and meat, and a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables.

Thank you for the link, I also study other variants.

----------


## rose

A banana has about 90 calories and I think its one of the best snacks to have! 
Potatoes are high carb for sure, but in a small amount they are good for filling you up. I am having items such as potatoes, rice, bread and pasta but in small amounts, to keep me filling full. If I don't have a small amount of carbs with a meal, I get hungry so quickly afterwards, and that's when I reach for easy snacks such as chocolate.

----------


## Paula

> I had missed lots of posts on this thread.... Suzi, how did you break your toe again? 
> And Paula, how do you plan to lose weight? Did you ever look into swimming as a possible exercise that you can do?
> Selena, are you sure its all hormonal?


When I'm up to it, it's just eating less - I eat well, mainly fruit and veg, but probably too much. And chocolate is my nemesis. I need to do exercise and my friend and I were going to go to a pool - a local hotel has a small, warm, shallow pool so even if I couldn't swim (can't bend and flex my knee) we could do walking and so on with the water supporting us - it's so nice walking, even if it's holding on, without crutches. There's also a local college pool that they close on Friday night for disabled use only - they warm up the pool and have hoists and stuff so that may be an option.  However, given hydrotherapy made things worse, I'm not doing anything until they find out what's wrong with my back

----------


## rose

> I eat well, mainly fruit and veg, but probably too much. And chocolate is my nemesis.


I could have written those words!

----------

Paula (12-02-15)

----------


## magie06

I've made a pig of myself this evening. I needed chocolate so I ate half a bar of carmel, after I ate a magnum earlier. I really really needed chocolate. If  I go near the fridge at all I'm finished. I'll just have to lock the kitchen door. Ah well, I'll just have to start again tomorrow. The chocolate craving might have gone now and I'll be able to concentrate on the filling and healthy list for the rest of the week.

----------


## Paula

Some days are just like that. I know men don't  get it, but I do, hunni

----------


## S deleted

I've eaten nothing but crap since Christmas and lost half a stone without even trying  :(:

----------


## Suzi

I understand you completely Magie. 
Stella - is that because you haven't been eating properly?

----------


## S deleted

Most likely Suzi

----------


## Suzi

Meal planning time for you then young lady! You need to eat properly as you know that losing huge amounts of weight and not eating properly can seriously impact your health.

----------


## rose

I believe that anxiety and worry can make you lose weight. If you think about it, you release adrenalin and it takes energy to burn off the adrenalin. So, the more adrenalin you release, the more energy you use and that can lead to weight loss. I lost a lot of weight when I was really ill. I wasn't eating loads, but OH was feeding me at least once a day. I was burning off a couple of lbs a week without even trying. I was anxious a lot of the time, physically shaking and always very alert and hyped up.
Stella, do you feel anxious a lot of the time?

----------


## magie06

Rose, I think you are right. I think you actually lose weight when you are stressed.

----------


## rose

I have just done a 20 minute workout, its amazing how much stamina you lose when you don't do it for a few days. I might do another one this evening as its weigh-in tomorrow!
I don't ever want to be that anxious ever again but it was a very easy way to lose weight.

----------


## magie06

Well done you. I'm still waiting to start my exercises. I have to wait until my dinner digests a bit more. I've just come back from a 5 minute walk. Well it was 5 minutes there and 5 mins back.

----------


## rose

Hey, 10 minutes is better than 0 minutes, and its about 90 calories, it all adds up!

----------


## magie06

I've to see about taking out my weight watchers book and start again at the beginning all over again. It won't be the first time I've ever had to do it, and I'm sure it won't be the last. I feel like I've done a lot of walking today. We parked a good way away from the shops this morning. Does that count?

----------


## rose

I count anything that isn't in the usual day to day routine. So a walk to and from the shops I would count as a piece of exercise.
If the body uses something like 1500-2000 calories a day just to exist, then a diet of 1500 a day should technically help you lose weight?
I don't have any books or anything, I literally keep a record of what I ate and what exercise I did, add up calories in and out, and then record if I lost weight in that week. But its hard to work out the calories of my dinners.

----------


## magie06

I have a list of foods that are filling and healthy, and I make up my meals from the list.  For example, I can eat as many plain potatoes as I like. That is potatoes without any butter or sauces or anything. Then you can add some protein like fish or meat and as many vegetables as you like.

----------


## rose

Its so funny as Selena said earlier she was told to avoid potatoes entirely. I would rather have 2 potatoes with a bit of butter than 4 potatoes without butter!
All these diets are so different, its so confusing.

----------


## magie06

I find this weight watchers a lot easier to follow, than the one I lost my weight with before. I don't have to count any points and just eat from the list. It's got everything you could need to eat. I've started reefering to the book, because I  was completly off track for the last 6 weeks, and I've not managed to find the solution. The only thing is that I can control is the money that we win using my credit card.

----------


## Suzi

I was told that you should only stay on a 1500 calorie diet for a maximum of 2 weeks or your body goes into "starvation mode" and you won't lose weight...

----------


## rose

I am exceeding 1500 calories but trying to counter anything over 1500 with exercise, if that makes sense.
I am definitely NOT in starvation mode  :O: 
A person's recommended calorie intake depends on loads of factors such as age, sex, weight etc. 
You can find out using this BMI calculator what your recommended calorie intake is. You are told at the end, after the scary BMI calculation is given to you. Mine is currently 1600 to 2100 a day.
http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Health...alculator.aspx

----------

Suzi (14-02-15)

----------


## rose

Magie, you win this week. I was UP 2lbs. (OH was down 2lbs argh!)
Oh well.  :(: 

I am now 14st11lbs.

----------


## magie06

I'm 14 st 9 lbs. Here we go for another week of trying. I'm up for it, are you? 

I've spent the morning in bed, on my own, asleep. So much for getting up to do some work on my project, I was pure lazy. 

Anyway, here's to us for this week. May we all be lighter, this time next week.

----------


## Paula

Lazy? No. There's nothing wrong with a lie in on a Saturday morning x

----------


## magie06

I will admit that it helped, G brought Aisling up town, for the morning. They came back at 1 oclock so I got up then.

----------

Paula (14-02-15)

----------


## rose

I slept for 11 hours: midnight to 11am. I really needed that sleep. Sleeping is the best.

Right, I am back on it Magie and determined to beat you this week!
I have done a 45 minute walk and tried to keep my calorie intake down. I am having steak for dinner, but having it with only a few chips, and a big salad. The race is on!!!!

----------


## magie06

Almost the same dinner, except I had potatoes instead of chips, and mushrooms and onions instead of salad. Feeling very stuffed now. Going to walk to mass now and home again. 35 mins each way.

----------


## Paula

Wow. Looks like I'm even more immobile than I was. I've put weight on and now can't fit into either of the dresses I was considering for a wedding in a few weeks  :(:

----------


## rose

Oh no Paula, that's so annoying  :(:  How far away are the weddings?

----------


## magie06

Oh Paula, have you any for back up?

----------


## Paula

> Oh no Paula, that's so annoying  How far away are the weddings?


Beginning of April and there's no way I'm getting into them - because I can't diet properly (due to the lithium) and even my poor attempts at movement and exercise on crutches has been removed with my back so bad - there's no way I'm going to get into the dresses.

Magie, no, as the last time i was this heavy was before we got our dogs - 7 years ago.  I'll just have to see if I can find that doesn't cost the earth.

----------


## rose

As I tipped the scales over 14st 10lbs today, that seems to be the point where the IIH symptoms really kick in. Its hard to explain, its like there is a brick in my head. So when I stand up, my head feels heavier than it should, and it hurts, my shoulders hurt, my neck hurts. The noise is there in my ears, the sparkles (visual obscurations is the proper term) are there when I change posture.
No more messing about, I have to really throw myself into losing weight, this can't go on as it is. I want my life back.

----------


## rose

> Beginning of April and there's no way I'm getting into them - because I can't diet properly (due to the lithium) and even my poor attempts at movement and exercise on crutches has been removed with my back so bad - there's no way I'm going to get into the dresses.
> 
> Magie, no, as the last time i was this heavy was before we got our dogs - 7 years ago.  I'll just have to see if I can find that doesn't cost the earth.


That's so tough. Can the GP advise you about dieting on lithium? I understand exercise is really really difficult for you.

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni  :(bear):

----------


## rose

I can't let this defeat me. There is no reason why I can't diet or exercise. I am lucky I am not on difficult medications and I have my health and strength. Compared to challenging OCD and depression, losing weight should be easy. Its simple maths of calories in vs calories out.
I am going to do a workout before bed. Getting the symptoms back this evening is a massive kick up the bum. No amount of chocolate in the world is worth losing my eyesight for.

----------


## magie06

I totally agree with you. No chocolate is worth it. This losing weight has to be serious for me. There is diabetes on both sides of my family, and I am heading towards type 2. The idea of losing weight before the Communion, has not worked very well for me. I need to step up and really start to loose again. Help is definitely needed here. So if anyone knows how I can start to enjoy some exercise I'd like to hear from you. Ps. I need to lose 4.5 stone.

----------


## rose

I need to lose 4 stone, I want to lose 5 stone. Is being in competition with me enough of a motivation? I did a 17 minute workout just now.
I am sure I have mentioned swimming a few times, please forgive me if you have answered this before, is swimming any good for you? What about yoga or similar? I am trying to think of something low impact, because of your back.

----------


## magie06

I'm really not that into swimming, but I enjoy aqua aerobics. I'm afraid that yoga holds no interest for me. The day centre has organised yoga before and I've taken part, but it really didn't do anything for me. I'll just have to get back into walking. Its the thing that helped before. 
Why is it, that we are already depressed, w hy do they make tablets and meds that encourage weight gain? Surely its an oxymoron, I mean do we not have enough to put up with?

----------


## rose

Two of my medications are supposed to encourage weight loss, but one of them (Venlafaxine) has done the opposite since day 1. I am on a tiny dose and it still seems to override everything. I have thought of decreasing again but I don't want to risk my mental health, particularly as I am having some problems with OCD again.
I have done a 12 minute workout before breakfast, it hurt! So I am having a big bowl of fruit & fibre now  :): 
Magie, perhaps you could try walking a little slower at first. I find setting a pace and then sticking to it is better than speeding up and slowing down. I can't swim very well at all so I avoid it.

----------


## Suzi

Most of my medications have "weight gain" as a side effect too....

----------


## rose

They don't explain how they make you gain weight. I think they make you hungry more often and crave sweet foods.

----------


## magie06

Well after today, I think I'm going to be back on track for a weight loss this week. I've had a very positive Sunday, got some exercises done, counted my points, that I ate at lunch time, and all my snacks have been fruit. I've only 8 weeks to go to the day, so I'd want to see some change on the scales, between now and then. 
Rose, yes I think it might be enough of a push to me, to be in competition with you, to see what we can do with this weight. 
I didn't have a take away this weekend like I normally do. And I've got more exercise than I normally would, and I feel like I've made a good start to the week.

----------


## rose

Awesome. Well done, Magie  :):

----------


## magie06

My sister likes to feed people, saying that one extra piece of meat won't make a difference, or will you have more dessert, sure it's only a little bit have some more.

----------


## Jaquaia

For anyone who's interested,  I get orlistat off my doctor. It works as a fat binding agent and so can help with weight loss. My cousin lost loads of weight that she'd put on due to a thyroid condition. The doctor can prescribe it at double the dose you can buy it over the counter too. It's not really worked for me but I think that's down to my hormones being out of sync due to the PCOS. Hopefully if I can get that sorted then it may have more of an effect on me. It's maybe worth discussing with doctors if it's a struggle? 

I've been trying to lose weight since I was 10 and it's never worked so after all these years of trying and steadily gaining instead I've kind of lost all hope. Clothes shopping is incredibly depressing, photos make me feel like I'm disgusting and having it implied that I have no attention paid to me because I'm fat makes me feel like less then nothing. I want to lose it I've just got no motivation to try as I've had disappointment after disappointment. I admire you ladies so much for your determination.

----------


## Suzi

Well done Magie! 
Jaq I feel for you. I had orlistat a few years ago but the side effects for me were horrific..

----------


## rose

This is the sort of thing I am going to ask my doctor for. Because I need to lose weight to help with IIH, so its kind of urgent,  was hoping I'd be offered medical help, or at least advised about something I can buy over the counter. I don't mind paying as long as I know its safe.
I keep hearing about Raspberry Ketone, anyone tried it?
(Magie, if I get help, obviously I won't keep up our competition, it wouldn't be fair!)

----------


## rose

I haven't managed much exercise at all today. I have managed to keep my food intake to an ok amount.
I had so much motivation this morning but its dissipated through the day. The problem is that the results are so slow, as an impatient person, I feel like I am going to force myself to be miserable for the next 6 months to lose weight. Half a year! I want chocolate.

----------


## Jaquaia

Rose, you can buy it over the counter too. It's also known as Alli but it's about £40 a month last time I saw it and only 60mg. A doctor can prescribe 120mg on prescription, plus they can monitor you. My doctor said they only keep you on it if you lose 5% of your body weight in the first month though. The side effects can be nasty though, if you don't keep your diet low in fat you'll be running to the toilet as it will go straight through you!

----------


## magie06

Rose, I don't mind continuing the wager after all, its going to be a good carrot for me. 
I'm sorry I've not been on here all evening, I had a friend texting me for advice, and I was busy texting her back and forth. 
My poor goldfish is beginning to swim on his side. I don't think we'll have him much longer.

----------


## rose

Awww poor goldfish, check if the tank is clean, maybe its needs filtering through. Sometimes they can revive with a water change.
Do you just have one? I currently have 5, but they are a vicious gang and I keep ending up with only 4!

----------


## magie06

We have goldie for about 4 or 5 years. Pretty good for a goldfish I think. I'd love a nice walk this morning. It looks nice out there. I'll bring someone from the day centre with me for a short walk later. Breakfast over, cornflakes with skimmed milk.

----------


## Suzi

I've been brave and I've stood on the scales. I'm really pleased that I've had a really good loss, but I've got almost double what you both have to lose to start with and it's my first week of eating less and moving more... So 8lbs down (but I've had sort of TOTM too)

----------


## rose

8LBS?! Bloody hell Suzi, well done!!!!!!  :):

----------


## magie06

8lbs, how did you do that?

----------


## Suzi

Seriously, I've been eating better, actually eating breakfast and moving much more. I've been walking more, trying to do normal speed for 20 steps, then faster for 20 on my walk to school, physio, walking up and down stairs with each thing I want taken up rather than leaving it for someone else or until there is lots. I've been eating much healthier too... It's also my first week back thinking about things remember... Oh and around TOTM I always have a huge amount of water retention..

----------


## rose

The first week I lost 5lbs and I think the body just doesn't know what to do, gets all confused and lets you drop weight quickly.
Either that or Suzi you have just hit upon the best weight loss routine ever!

----------


## Jaquaia

I think I'm going to ask to be weighed when I see the doctor next week, just so I know where I'm starting from. I'm in double figures for what I need to lose  :(:

----------


## magie06

Well, today was a good day for me. I had a fruit salad for lunch, and just plain chicken and potatoes and carrots. Not a bad dinner. Chicken is on the filling and healthy list, and as much vegetables as you can eat. No dessert and if I want anything more to eat tonight, it will have to be fruit.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  No, I don't think it's a best plan ever, but I have double figures to lose too Jaq - maybe you'd like to join me/us? I was so ashamed when I stood on the scales last week.

----------


## magie06

6.5 stone. Thats what I startec with. Now I've got 4.5 stone to go. I have to be dedicated to lose the rest. My gp was happy with the progress that I've made so far. I just need to apply myself again. So this week nothing but fruit for snacks, and a very healthy fruit salad for lunch. I want to see a loss on Thursday.

----------


## Jaquaia

It might give me some motivation to stick to it! Walked the dog around the block today and it nearly killed me! I want to be able to take him for long walks but nowhere near fit enough yet. Might have to give the wii a hammering!

----------


## rose

Just increase how far you walk a little bit each day Jaq. I am amazed at what I can walk now compared to when I started, but I also have days where the whole walk is hard work.
I was really good today, just a bowl of cereal, beans on toast and half a chocolate cookie. Then I blew it because we went out for dinner.
The high singing tinnitus in my ears reminds me, once again, that I can't keep doing this.
OH goes back to work tomorrow so my fitness routine can start properly again, without interruption.

----------


## Suzi

Come on Jaq! If you want to do it then we can do it together!

----------


## Jaquaia

What the hell. I'm in! Have started by not having sugar in my tea!

----------

Suzi (17-02-15)

----------


## magie06

Welcome, and best of luck. I hope we can get our little gang to be feeling a lot "littler" by Easter Sunday. That's 6 weeks away. Lets see what we can do. We should give ourselves a name, something small but catching. How about everyone has a think about it, and come back to us. Here we go. 6 weeks at two pounds a week would be 12 lbs almost a stone. Or 6 weeks at one pound a week would be almost a half stone. Either way it would be a great weight loss.

----------

Suzi (17-02-15)

----------


## rose

This is awesome! I started my day with sit-ups, only ten, but I am going to increase by 2 a day.

----------


## Suzi

Hoorah! This shall be awesome indeed!! For me it's really helped thinking of it as 1 or 2lbs per week rather than xx stone.. Thanks Magie!

----------


## Jaquaia

I think I'll start by trying to sort out my eating habits. I need to be eating proper meals and stop picking. I just never feel hungry enough for a proper meal. That and remember to take my metformin to try and sort out the insulin resistance. 

I don't know about you ladies, but I can't follow a diet because as soon as it says I can't have something it's all I want to eat!

----------


## Suzi

I went through a bad patch when I was at uni with food and since then I've vowed to never count calories again - I know it seems crazy, but I know where I've been before with that and tbh I don't want to go there again, especially not now I have little girls itms?

----------


## rose

Allow yourself a bit of the things you like, don't cut them out entirely. Make sure you eat regularly, so the body doesn't get into the habit of storing. If you are picking, you won't be hungry at mealtimes. If you are snacking, snack on fruit. Do you have diabetes Jaq?

----------


## rose

I am counting calories, but only because I feel I need a scientific way to lose weight. And I am allowing myself around 1,500 calories a day, which is a good amount.

----------


## Jaquaia

Suzi, it makes perfect sense. There's too much pressure on girls to look "perfect" as it is. Healthy eating is a much better lesson for them to learn  :): 

Rose, no which surprises my doctor with how big I am! I have the metformin for PCOS. From what I've read online, if I can sort the associated insuline resistance out it'll make it a little easier to lose weight.

----------


## rose

I must say, I also think the NHS guidelines for weight are very strict. My 'healthy' weight is anything between 8 and 11 stone. If I was 8 stone I'd be about a size 8 and be just about skinny enough to be on a catwalk. That's just not realistic and I don't think its safe either.
I am aiming for the higher part of the healthy range (10-11stone)
I think finding a weight you are comfortable with is very important.

----------


## Jaquaia

The NHS guidelines are unrealistic. According to BMI most rugby players are obese!

----------


## Paula

> I must say, I also think the NHS guidelines for weight are very strict. My 'healthy' weight is anything between 8 and 11 stone. If I was 8 stone I'd be about a size 8 and be just about skinny enough to be on a catwalk. That's just not realistic and I don't think its safe either.
> I am aiming for the higher part of the healthy range (10-11stone)
> I think finding a weight you are comfortable with is very important.


You're right. My 17 yo is 5'2" and 8st6lbs, and a size 8. She wanted to start giving blood but she's not allowed for another 3 years cos she's too small, and there's a high risk of fainting. And those are the same NHS rules that says 8st is healthy

----------


## Jaquaia

Small bowl of porridge for breakfast made with semi-skimmed milk and no sugar. Just a drizzle of maple syrup. It's a start!

----------


## rose

I did a lap of the park, about a third of it jogging... 150 calories burnt. My legs didn't hurt down the front (I did some stretching) but they ache now.
I will probably do a workout later but now I am going to get into bed and have a little nap.

----------

Paula (17-02-15)

----------


## Suzi

Wow, go you! That's brilliant!

----------


## rose

12 situps, 10 pushups, and then another half walk/half jog of the park.
Keeping my food intake pretty low, I've lost 2lbs since Saturday. The routine will be totally thrown with the interview tomorrow but if I can keep my weight level now I'll have done my 2lb goal for the week. Another 1lb would be very very nice. My weigh in is Saturday morning.

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that's masses of exercises!

----------


## rose

Its not a very large park Suzi  :):

----------

Jaquaia (18-02-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

Well done Rose! I've made a cake, done 1 load of washing, washed the pots, walked up and down stairs more than I normally would, not a lot but more than I have been doing!

----------

magie06 (18-02-15),Suzi (18-02-15)

----------


## Suzi

Lol! I don't think I've stopped all day, but apart from a large lingerie bill I don't have a lot to show for it!

----------

Jaquaia (18-02-15),Paula (18-02-15)

----------


## rose

I ended today with a 21 minute workout.190 calories. Whoop!
Suzi, you made me laugh, well you do cover quite a lot of ground when walking around the shops!

----------


## magie06

The same again this week. Very disappointed with that news, I thought I would be down, even a half a pound,  but no, the same.

----------


## rose

The same is better than up, remember that. I am down 2lbs this week, but I was up 2lbs last week, so basically I am the same. Unless I can get another 1lb off by Saturday.
Did WW give you any suggestions about how you could lose more weight? You already did 2stone!

----------


## magie06

I've got comfortable with my 2 stone. Its time to settle down and realise that I've got at least 2 more stone to go. Hopefully, I can apply myself this week. Just go back to basics, read the book again and go back to the beginning.

----------


## Suzi

Magie, staying the same is frustrating, but you haven't put on which is brilliant!

----------


## magie06

Thanks for the support. It's so verý disheartening when I put so much much work into the week. 
I brought Aisling and a friend to the cinema today. I had a largecup of club orange and I ate a full share size bag of revels by myself. I didn't share with the kids, I ate them all myself. Now I'm crying because I didn't have any will power today.  The chocolate was lovely though.

----------


## rose

Magie, sod it, you worked hard and you still had a bad weigh-in, so why not indulge a bit. Sometimes our bodies just do not do what we want them to. Your heart wanted chocolate revels so why not.
Don't cry, please. I know you want to lose weight but its not worth crying over.

----------


## Paula

Hunni, denying yourself something 7 days a week for weeks or months at a time is not good for you. Sometimes we need to treat ourselves to give us momentum for the next week.  And, at the cinema I've been known to do the same. Please don't get upset over it, Rose is right, it's not worth getting upset over 

Can I ask, have you ever felt happy with your body?

----------


## magie06

Oh yes, I didn't have any problem with it until
 I first went on  antidepressants. I know that I wasn't perfect, about a size 14 - 16, but I was happy with it. 
The clothes that I have in the wardrobe are now going out of date, but I don't want to give them away because I really won't have a stitch to ware.

----------


## rose

Its sort of the same with me, I am not buying myself anything new as I don't intend to be this weight for long, and as I am not working I don't need to do the daily fashion show at the office so I can get away with not buying clothes.
Do you mean you put on weight on antidepressants, or you suddenly became unhappy with your body around that time?
Sometimes I get obsessed, I think its part of my OCD, that my eyebrows are wrong or my arms are too fat and it takes days for those thoughts to go.

----------


## magie06

Yes, I think the antidepressants put me in the humour for eating. Eating everything in site, and buying the wrong kinds of food. I felt that I shouldn't leave the house, so the shopping is done by my husband. 
I just wish that I didn't go on the tablets, if I hadn't then I wouldn't be in this situation. My OCD has me counting all my points every day, and getting so upset when I eat more than my share of points in a day.

----------


## rose

If you had stayed depressed, you might have found you were comfort-eating or denying yourself any food at all. And anti-depressants help with OCD. I know my ADs make me want to eat, but when I was really depressed I barely ate at all, that's probably no better! 
If you had never gone on ADs, who knows where you'd be now. I remember when you first posted, how bad you felt. I am glad you stuck around. I think you can do this Magie, but maybe you need a week off at some point... I am wondering about dieting every other week, because its so hard to do it all the time.

----------

Paula (20-02-15)

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, please please please don't cry over a bag of revels. Hunni, you are so much more than what a set of scales reads..

----------


## rose

Because I told Magie not to cry, I am trying not to cry at how I have undone days of good work in ten minutes, by eating my daily calorie allowance in chocolate cookies. Damn!!!!!  :(:

----------


## Paula

:(bear):  hunni why were you up so early?

----------


## Suzi

Don't cry hunni... It's OK. You can get through it.

----------


## magie06

Paula, I was up early because Aisling's friend was waiting for us to collect her at 10.30. Before that I had an appointment with weight watchers. The weight times are 8.30 to 9, and 9.30 to 10, with a talk in between. I missed the 8.30 time so I had to wait until 9.30. 
I have my timetable sorted out in my head and if it doesn't happen it sets off a chain of events, that I sometimes find hard to control. The car could have had a flat tyre, we might have run out of petrol, Sarah could have been sick or Aisling could have been sick. 
Take today for example, aisling climbed into our bed at some stage before 2 last night. I woke cold, so I went into another. Aisling was still asleep, and I wanted to stay asleep as long as possible. Eventually the phone woke her at 9.30. This was excellent because I've nothing organised for today. A trip up town, to pick up the carbon paper and maybe the credit union. Thats all.

----------


## rose

I was awake early due to bad dreams. I just couldn't think of anything else I wanted to do but eat chocolate cookies.
I had some low fat porridge for breakfast and I'll get the flat clean to burn some calories off, perhaps I'll make a salad for lunch. If the weather stays dry I might attempt a jog later. I forgot my situps before breakfast so I'll do them later. The aim of them is to tone the muscles underneath so as I start to lose weight my stomach will get a nice shape.
As I was awake early, I watched as OH got his suit on for work. He looks so much slimmer, good for him!!!! I am worried about how little he is eating though, but he promised today he'd have a full English for breakfast which was good.

----------


## magie06

My husband is not on a diet and refuses to do the ww plan with me. But thats okay. I can do this on my own. 
So far today, I've eaten, my breakfast was wheetabix with blue berries, and lunch was a slimbo with slim cut ham and salad.
I had a banana and a pear.
I've had a litre and a half of water, and no snacks or diet coke. 
Thats all I've eaten since I got up today. I've written all of my food into my food diary and counted the points, which were nil, because all the foods were from the filling and healthy list in my book. No bad foods for me today.

----------


## rose

Nice one Magie  :): 
I have done what I said I would... porridge for breakfast and salad with some feta cheese for lunch.
23 minute dance workout. Not loving the idea of a jog though. And I would really really like some chocolate lol

----------


## magie06

Yes, some chocolate would be delicious. But I'm going to continue my filling and healthy plan and I intend to stick with it. 
Today I'm going to have a baked potato with beans for dinner. That will fill me for the night and I hope it will keep me going till the morning. 
Then I'll start again tomorrow.

----------


## rose

I tried to go jogging but the front of my shins hurt so badly that I came pretty much straight home. I am so hungry its ridiculous. I have snacked on a low fat yoghurt and a pear, but today has been the hardest day so far, by a long way.
Dinner will be salmon, probably with peppers and some pasta.
If I haven't lost another 1lb by tomorrow I will cry, this is too hard to not be doing any good.

----------


## magie06

I'd love to sit with a Christmas  box of chocolate biscuits and just eat them all. 
I believe that the Cadbury's ones were the nicest ones this year. 
My body seems to be crying out for chocolate, probably because of the revels yesterday. I have to learn that I am in charge here and I don't have to give into these temptations. 
I can treat this weight problem with the same strengh that I gave to the intrusive thoughts that I've had with my depression.

----------


## rose

I am craving chocolate too. I had dinner and I'm still hungry. I've completely bust my calories for today. But I did well the rest of the week. The weigh-in tomorrow will tell all!

----------


## magie06

Best of luck for tomorrow. I hope the scales treat you kindly. You  deserve a good weight loss tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

Hope the weigh in goes well tomorrow Rose. I've had a shocking day eating wise - as in I hadn't apart from a naked bar and a few sweets until I had dinner about 7... It's just been one hell of a day!

----------


## rose

I lost 4 LBS!!!!! I can't believe it, so happy. I am now 14 stone 7lbs. All that hunger was worth it.

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! Go you!

----------


## Paula

Well done  :):

----------


## magie06

Well done you. All the exercises paid off. You go girl.

----------


## Suzi

2 pounds off this week! Am surprised and thrilled. 10 pounds down and I think it's the support here. Thank you!

----------


## rose

That's so brilliant Suzi, you are on your way to a stone already! Its funny because we all have different weigh-in days, I forget whose is when. 
Magie, I think you are going to beat me this week because my motivation is zero, what do you think?

----------

Suzi (23-02-15)

----------


## magie06

Rose, I'm not so sure. I've not really sticking to any plan this week. I've not been hungry any day yet, but I've not gone very far off the rails either. I've not been eating my fruit.
 Congratulations Suzi, that was a brillant loss. You must be delighted to be nearly a stone down already.

----------

Suzi (23-02-15)

----------


## Paula

Fantastic Suzi!  :):

----------

Suzi (23-02-15)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you so much. I've so much more than you all to lose that I'm thrilled that I've lost anything and was completely expecting to have a gain this week...

----------


## rose

You may have more than me to lose, but you have also lost more than I have already, in just two weeks. This is why its good to pair with someone a similar weight, because if I was paired with you Suzi I'd have lost motivation lol.
I did better this evening. I had dinner but no dessert and no hunger cravings. According to my calorie intake I should do some exercise now... I suppose I better put the wii on.

----------


## Suzi

Lol sorry hunni. I didn't mean to make you feel bad..

----------


## rose

Suzi, no you didn't make me feel bad at all! Because, like you say, your situation is different to mine.
I am totally jealous of your weight loss, but if I had lost that much in two weeks I'd probably have to totally starve myself to do it, and probably be quite ill now.

Despite stuffing my face this week, my weight has so far remained static. If I can be sensible the rest of the week, hopefully I'll drop 1lb.
I can't wait to be able to get into clothes again!

----------


## Suzi

Thank you lovely lady

----------


## Paula

> I can't wait to be able to get into clothes again!


Sorry, hun, that made me  :(giggle): , are you running around naked at the mo then?  :(rofl):

----------


## rose

Pretty much Paula.... lol. I haven't bothered to buy new clothes because I don't like anything and I am not going to be this size forever. Basically, the weight has got to go, otherwise I will have to go out naked. Its my motivational tool lol
I've got one interview dress that fits!

----------

Paula (24-02-15)

----------


## rose

Same weight this week, 14stone 7lbs. At least its not up!

----------


## magie06

Well done Rose. That was a great result for this week. Well done you. I'm still at 14stone 10. Perhaps I'll be the one to be down next week.

----------


## rose

It took me weeks to get off the 14stone 10lb mark, I was up a bit, down a bit, I was so relieved when I had the determination to really diet for a week and pass that hurdle properly. I have been eating a lot of chocolate but I've also been more active and I think that's helped. 
I'd love to be 14 stone by the end of March.

----------


## magie06

That would be wonderful. I'd love to be down to 14 stone too. Maybe that will spur me on a bit. I'm gone a bit lazy since Christmas and haven't lost anything,  and definitely haven't lost enough to satisfy either myself or my doctor. This is the week that I start again.

----------


## rose

I was lazy last week with the diet but I am trying harder this week. I think a week on/ week off works better for me.

----------


## magie06

I think I have to get a push to get me going again. I've got an hours worth of exercise to do, but since I took out the vacuum it's put me right off doing them.

----------


## Paula

Exercise is the key. Since I've hurt my back ive put on 3/4 a stone  :(:

----------


## rose

Its so easy Paula, if you eat a bar of chocolate its at least half of what you should eat all day. I hope your back feels better soon and you can get moving again.

----------


## magie06

I'm after eating a smoothy ice lolly. 82 calories and I think almost as nice as a magnum. And a lot less calories.

----------


## Suzi

Ooo I like those too

----------


## Paula

> Its so easy Paula, if you eat a bar of chocolate its at least half of what you should eat all day. I hope your back feels better soon and you can get moving again.


I really hope so, dealing with my knee was hard, but I'd got to a point where I was coping. If my back doesn't get sorted ......well, let's just say it's having a huge impact on everything in my life

----------


## rose

There is no reason why it won't heal Paula, you might just have to be patient. Having depression means that we become as patient as saints!

----------


## Paula

I'm seeing the consultant Wednesday so hopefully will be the start of getting it sorted. Lying down is hard so I'm not sleeping well, and I'm not good on reduced sleep - my poor family lol

----------


## rose

Try lying totally flat on your back, see if that helps?

----------


## Paula

Ah the nature and position of the problem means laying on my back is agony. And getting up is vomit enducing. Except I have to lay on my back because i can't stand the pressure on my knee in any other position.

----------


## rose

:Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  Paula, that sounds really bad  :(:

----------


## Paula

Yes it is :/

----------


## Suzi

Oh Paula I'm sorry that things aren't getting better....

----------

Paula (01-03-15)

----------


## Paula

It's ok, I've dealt with worse and survived

----------


## Suzi

I know, but it still sucks...

----------


## Paula

Yeh, it does. I've just turned down an invite for a friends 50th because I'm going to Devon the following weekend and I can't do 2 long journeys in a week. Ah well

----------


## Suzi

It's not the same, but maybe you and your friend could meet up a different time?

As an aside issue I am dreading tomorrow weigh in....

----------


## Paula

Yes please get this thread back to its original meaning! I was intending being so good this weekend, but my daughter baked the most delicious, chewy double chocolate chip cookies yesterday ........ Don't think the scales are going to be my friend tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

At least we can commiserate together.... With a cookie or 3....

----------

Paula (01-03-15)

----------


## Paula

My mouths watering just thinking about them. If she can bake like that at 13 ..........

----------


## Suzi

I know you aren't going to believe me, but I stood on my scales today but the battery has died and I don't have spare ones... So I have no idea how bad the actual weight is...

----------


## Paula

Or good .....

I stayed the same

----------


## magie06

So everyone was better than me. How cruel? Someone other than me should be in my company. This week is going to be my week.

----------


## rose

I woke up at midnight last night and ate a whole bag of cookies, about 2000 calories.
Suzi, excuses excuses lol  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Walked the dog around the block. In sleet and snow too! And with him being a husky it was done in double time so yay me!

----------


## Suzi

Well done! I'm surprised you didn't stand on a tray and then get your husky to pull you around! Lol..

----------


## Jaquaia

He ripped his dew claw off last week so he's feeling sorry for himself at the moment. My arm is still in it's socket as he actually walked nicely! When he's himself I have to either almost run around or lean right back!

----------


## Paula

Lol my 2 are greyhounds so are beautiful on the lead .... Unless they spot a squirrel, or a cat, or a bird ...... But not hedgehogs, apparently hedgehogs are evil  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Paula, I've had to physically drag him out from under a hedge before after he spotted a bird. And I've lost count of the times I've had to chase him around the garden after he decided the resident hedgehogs were really balls and he wanted to play with them, so brought one in to bed!!! Luckily no hedgehogs at this house

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Bless him!

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

Walked him again after tea and he was more himself, which means he's pulled and I've hurt the left hand side of my back  :(: 

Hot shower later me thinks to see if that helps. On the plus side, another half a mile walked!  :):

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Be careful and rest hunni x

----------


## Paula

I knew it!

The art of before-and-after pictures
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-maga...nitor-31638187

----------


## rose

So basically I need a spray tan and kinder lighting.... haha I'll mention this to my consultant next time I see her!

----------

Paula (04-03-15)

----------


## rose

Suzi, have you managed to do your weigh in this week, or are you shying away from it? I haven't checked my weight at all so far this week, my diet has been ok but my motivation for exercise is all but gone. I am not even filling in my food diary properly. Its hard to stay motivated. The only weeks I have lost a reasonable amount of weight are the weeks when I have been mostly hungry, and being hungry is no good in job interviews or in hot hospitals. I don't really fancy fainting in a hospital lol.

----------


## Suzi

Am aiming to go out and get scales as it appears not to be the batteries... We think..... But I've had a shocking week diet wise, too many things getting in the way....

----------


## rose

I just did my mid-week weigh in and I am up 1-2 lbs. dammit! but what can I expect when I am not really doing anything about it this week.
Magie, are you going to win this week?

----------


## Paula

When I'm off my crutches and walking the dogs - I'm gonna thrash you all  :):   :(giggle):

----------

rose (04-03-15),Suzi (04-03-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

When I take all my tablets and get my hormones under control and start walking the dog for longer and start eating better I'll be half the woman I am now  :(rofl):

----------

Paula (04-03-15)

----------


## Suzi

ROFL, you and me both!!

----------

Jaquaia (04-03-15)

----------


## magie06

I'll be down tomorrow, i just know it. I've had a sick tummy since yesterday and let's just say, I've seen the bathroom too many times today. It's bound to have had an effect on my weight. Lol

----------


## rose

There has to be a silver lining to a poorly tummy. I hope you beat me this week. 
I was good all day then pigged out on cookies so I don't think I'll be down this week!

----------


## magie06

You might! I've not been snow white all week either.

----------


## magie06

Well I was down three and a half pounds this morning. Delighted. We had a different "teacher" today. She was very good and went through what we might have in the cubbard. Things like tuna, beans and different breads. Talking about making more of mealtimes, any rime we eat to plant our backside on a seat. A good talk.

----------


## rose

3.5 lbs?! WOW Magie well done!!!!  :):

----------


## magie06

Thanks. It was all to do with the poorly tummy I had yesterday! There was no way I would have been down otherwise.

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you had a poorly tummy, but wow that's a huge loss! Well done!

----------


## Paula

Wow! That's brilliant

----------


## magie06

If I did what I did this week and was down 3.5 again for the next 2 weeks, that would be a dream to me. I first went back to ww when I was 14.5 stone. Then I couldn't lose any weight at all. I think I got down to 14 st. before I left them. The I stopped going and put up another stone. Then I went back to ww and lost another .5 st. and left again. Then I stayed away for long enough to put on another stone. Now I've been back about 1 year and have lost those 2 st. Now I can concentrate on losing the original 5st that I needed to lose. I wish I could find an easier way to lose it. If anyone has a magic wand please, please wave it in my direction and make me skinny again.

----------


## Suzi

I've never been skinny...  I would be happy with x stone gone like a magic wand!

----------


## magie06

Its hard especially with all the drugs that we are on. If it wasn't for the drugs, I wouldn't be this size. I have to stick to the programme and I will lose it.

----------


## Paula

> Its hard especially with all the drugs that we are on. If it wasn't for the drugs, I wouldn't be this size. I have to stick to the programme and I will lose it.


Yep so true

----------


## Suzi

Yup very true.

----------


## magie06

The manufacturer of the tablets has said that weight gain doesn't happen on medication. They even produceď a program similar to any of the weight loss programs. I think they wanted to prove that they weren't harming the paitent they were trying to cure.

----------


## Suzi

Hugs hunni...

----------


## rose

My medication doesn't make me gain weight, it makes me hungry and crave sugary foods. And you may think that's the same thing, but for the drug company that means they can say 'nope, it doesn't make you gain weight'
But these drugs saved my life so I am not going to be too hard on them

Its my weigh in tomorrow and I am sure I am up this week.

----------


## Paula

My weight gain and loss has always been in direct correlation with what Meds I'm on, and at what doses.  Mirtazapine, for example, I've been on a few different times - every time I start taking it I put on at least a stone, every time I come off it I lose at least a stone it is what it is but it's ridiculous for the drug firms to say they have no impact. With Mirtazapine, it makes you sluggish do you don't move as much. But I'd much rather be taking them, be overweight and well, than be thinner off the drugs and be ill.

----------


## Paula

Oh and I put on another lb.  I can't wait for my back to be sorted .......

----------


## Suzi

Hugs ladies.

----------


## rose

Venlafaxine is my eating drug. The higher the dose, the more hungry and sleepy I become. I only take 37.5 a day now... I must be super sensitive to it

The results are in... UP 2lbs. Oh well, it could be worse!

----------


## Suzi

In on several which all have weight gain as side effects...

Sorry it's an up for you rose, but you've had a tough week lovely x

----------


## magie06

Don't worry rose, it will come off again. It could be worse anyway, and you had a very tough week.

----------


## Suzi

2lbs up this week. Am not stressing about it, but it is what it is.

----------


## Jaquaia

Well I've not been eating well, craving chocolate all the time so think my TOTM is due, which would make sense as my last was in January.  Still not been weighed but I have been taking all my meds (yay me!) so hopefully any insulin resistance with the PCOS will sort itself out and I'll stop craving sugary foods!

----------


## Paula

Well done Jaq!!!

----------


## rose

Well done Jaq! Suzi, you got your scales fixed?

----------


## Suzi

Well done Jaq. 
Yup rose!

----------


## EJ

I'm going back to weight watchers. I have been working a lot of Saturday's so I have been unable to get to meetings. I am going into my weight danger zone (heavy) My boss keeps looking at my stomach which looks as if I am pregnant. I'm relatively slim except for a fat stomach. The scales don't lie. I'm back on the filling and healthy or the filling and fun as I like to call it. I also swam fifty lengths tonight. If I can find a way of scanning a picture of me then you would see what I mean.

----------


## Suzi

You'd be welcome to join the others and myself on our weight loss journey....

----------


## rose

Please join us if you think it will help you EJ. I also hold my weight on my tummy, I think I look pregnant.
OH has been swimming and he is losing a lot of weight. 50 lengths is fab  :):

----------


## magie06

I'm not sure what my weight is going to be like this week. The trip to Dublin meant fast food for lunch, and a lot of diet drinks through out the day. But I did a lot of walking and I really had sore muscles in my legs all day Sunday. I've got another 2 days to weight in and I guess I could do a lot of damage or a lot of good in those two days! It's my weight loss journey so its really up to me.

----------

Suzi (10-03-15)

----------


## rose

Mine is going to be terrible this week, I have pretty much put dieting and exercise to one side for the moment although I'll keep an eye on my weight.

----------


## Suzi

Hang on in there ladies...

----------


## magie06

I've been to physio this afternoon, and I've got to start back onto my exercises straight away. I had only a short time to spend at physio, because I had to go to Galway for a funeral. The physio did a bit of work on my sore hip. It has been sore for about 4 weeks and the tablets that I took didn't make much difference to me. The muscle in my hip is weak, and in spasm at the moment, so she worked on that to try to relax the muscle.

----------


## Suzi

Hope the funeral went as well as it can do... What's up with your back? I thought you were doing really well with your exercises?

----------


## Paula

:(bear):  tough day, hunni x

----------


## magie06

Not my back, it's my hip this time.

----------


## magie06

Funeral went okay. I only knew one of the people in the line, but that was okay. I knew the person in the coffin though, and I am sad that she died, but she was 95, and had a good life.

----------


## magie06

I've to go to another funeral tomorrow. Still, its sad for the family, when they lose anyone. Its a natural feeling.

----------


## Suzi

(Hugs) that's tough though 2 in 2days.. Thinking of you...

----------


## magie06

I think I'm the first to go for weight in. Tomorrow is d-day for me and although I've been quite good, I don't feel like I've lost any weight this week. I hope I  have and I'll be here tomorrow to tell you how I got on.

----------


## rose

I am going to estimate I will put on 2 or 3 lbs this week. My weigh in is not until Saturday but I can't exercise due to my back and I've been adding up my daily calories and they come to 3000 sometimes.
So Magie, I think you will beat me again this week. Good luck tomorrow morning  :):

----------


## Suzi

Don't forget I put on this week and so far this all I'm expecting to put on again.... Good luck Magie. May the scales be kind to you.

----------


## magie06

I'm afraid I fell off the wagon. Up 2.5 pounds today. Just wish it was easier. Maybe I've got to get back doing exercise again.

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I feel a bit bad about this now, but I managed to lose 2lb this week

----------


## rose

Don't feel bad Paula, that's wonderful news.
Magie, that was unexpected, what happened?

----------


## magie06

Well done. That's a great loss. You should be very proud odf yourself. I'll dust myself off and start again and I'll be down next week.

----------


## rose

With the funerals this week maybe your routine was thrown off Magie? Its so easy to eat extra calories when you are out and about. Getting low calorie lunches seems almost impossible... unless you just eat fruit!

----------


## magie06

The fruit is on the menu today. Just fruit.

----------


## rose

Fruit all day?  :(:

----------


## Paula

My diet during the day is predominantly fruit

----------


## Paula

And coffee - black, no sugar

----------


## magie06

Yes rose, all fruit all day. I've  a digestive problem, and I've not been to the toilet for a week. I'm on the senakot now and hopefully they will help. Either they do, or I'll have a visit to the doctor to look forward to. Its the tablets that have me this way, and its a problem i have all the time.

----------


## Paula

Me too and for the same reasons ....

----------


## rose

I eat big bowls of fruit and fibre. I have the opposite problem to you.... bloomin IBS.

----------


## magie06

My husband has suggested wheetabix instead of the cornflakes that I normally have.

----------


## Suzi

I have IBS too..... Yuk.

----------


## rose

I've had two loperamide (imodium) today for IBS and I could have had a third one. My IBS used to be really bad that I would take a loperamide a day but these days I hardly ever have to take one thank goodness, as the long term effects of taking it are not known.
Oddly, during a bad attack of IBS, my weight will increase, not decrease.

----------


## Suzi

Mine too

----------


## rose

Sometimes the sorts of food that settle it are high carb foods, such as bread, rice, pasta, I wonder if that's why my weight increases.
I also wonder if colonic irrigation might help with IBS and weight loss.

----------


## rose

This week I have eaten and eaten. I have taken in 3000 calories a day on most days. I have done no exercise.
I just weighed myself three times to be sure; I am the same weight as I was last Saturday.
Is diet and exercise really the way to lose weight?!

----------


## Nita

I wonder if the effects of stress and adrenaline impact on weight loss. You've had a busy week with your grandfather, work applications and your back and maybe you've burnt off nervous energy and that's why you've stayed the same

----------


## Suzi

You stayed the same? Go you!! That's awesome! I agree with Nita, I bet you've walked further than you think, dealt with more stress etc....

----------


## rose

I think the impact of stress is definitely a factor. I did quite a lot of housework yesterday too which burns off calories.
Also, hormonal impact, last week it was TOTM and now its not.
I am currently 14st 9lbs and I said I'd like to be 14st by the end of March, that's probably not possible but we'll see.
I am going to try to do a walk today, the more I move, the less pain I am in.

----------


## Suzi

Well done hunni!

----------


## magie06

Well done you. I'm delighted for you. I've to do something about my weight and exercise this week. 
On Tuesday we have our national holiday. There will be a parade up town, so I'll walk to that. We can leave the car at home. Probably better forthe enenvironment.

----------


## Suzi

Ahh yes, St Patricks Day! A day represented by guiness, shamrocks and leprechauns!

----------


## rose

I was meant to be in Dublin with my new job for St Patrick's Day (not the new job I just took, the one I got at the end of last year)
I can't even imagine how chaotic it will be there on that day!
Magie, we could have met up for a few drinks (sod the diet!)

----------


## magie06

That would be lovely, but I don't like green drinks!

----------


## rose

Green drinks? We could have had whatever colour drinks you wanted!

----------


## magie06

I've done the tour bus trip in Dublin, so I know where all the good pubs are. I know the ones who serve only proper drinks. I also know where Primark has its best store and the best shopping centre in the centre of Dublin.

----------


## magie06

What a pity you are not coming to Dublin. It would be nice to meet up.

----------


## rose

I know.... I am still afraid of flying. But I loved Ireland when I went before and I hope I can go again.

----------


## Suzi

It's one of those places on my "to do" list  :O:

----------


## magie06

The only bit of advice -there's a whole other bit of Ireland other than Dublin. Dublin is full of craic, and can be a lovely place to spend a few days. But come to the west and see how different the real Ireland can be. Just a thought.

----------

Suzi (15-03-15)

----------


## rose

The west of Ireland is where I went. Its honestly quite magical.

----------


## magie06

I wouldn't have to travel as far either. Another bonus!

----------


## Suzi

I'd need to stop in to Belfast to see some good friends, but I'd love to see snippets of all of it (although I'm well past drinking all night now!) and have heard that the West is some of the most beautiful!

----------


## magie06

If I ever get my laptop back again, I'll put some photos up from around here. There are some lovely places around and about that come out well in photos. My dad comes from Connemara and my mum is from the city. They met when dad was in college and the rest is history, or 61 years of it anyway.

----------


## Suzi

I'm up 2lbs again this week. Tbh I was expecting far worse, but am going to work harder this week..

----------


## rose

The weather has gone rubbish, its not exactly calling me to go out and do a run or a walk.

----------


## magie06

Oh Suzi, I know what you are going through. We can up the anti on the exercises and be down next weigh in. Don't worry it will all work out in the end.

----------

Paula (16-03-15),Suzi (16-03-15)

----------


## rose

No change this week. That's fine with me, as long as I am not up!!

----------


## magie06

Thats good news Rose. It shows that when you get to your ideal weight you'll be able to maintain it!

----------


## Suzi

Well done hunni....

----------


## Paula

Well done  :):

----------


## Nita

So I may start to join in a bit more if I am able to.... I saw the health trainer at our local centre with support from them to make changes and referrals if needed to different sources.  Also today I was given a Fitbit (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fitbit-Charg.../dp/B00S8FJYD8 )which will help to improve me doing more exercise and physical activity.

----------

Paula (23-03-15)

----------


## rose

Please join in, the more the merrier!

----------


## Suzi

YAY! Always welcome!

----------


## Paula

Somehow, I've lost another 2 lbs. that's 4 lbs so far  :):

----------


## Suzi

Well done hunni! 2lbs on again for me. Am annoyed, but there are lots of additional reasons for it so will just work harder..

----------


## Paula

:(bear):

----------


## magie06

Nearly my turn to get weighed again. The weeks are just flying by.

----------


## rose

I am doing quite well this week, I think.
I had a 40 min walk yesterday because my bus didn't turn up, and a 65 minute walk on Saturday.
I have been having a small sandwich and fruit for lunch and trying not to snack on chocolate except one cookie in the morning.
And of course I am commuting, so I am basically standing for 2 hours each day, that's got to burn some calories?!

----------

Paula (24-03-15)

----------


## magie06

Yeah, rose, standing uses calories.. Yes dear, you keep telling yourself that.

----------


## magie06

Lol, rose, I meant to put that on at the end.

----------


## rose

It actually does! You burn 50 more calories per hour standing vs sitting. And if you're on a London bus you fall on approximately 2 people per day.

----------

Paula (24-03-15)

----------


## magie06

Thank God, I don't live in London. Lol

----------


## magie06

Stayed the same weight today. Still stuck at 2 stone off. I'd be great if I didn't have so much more to loose. But being stuck at 14 stone 7 pounds just isn't really a good plan. Of course my leader says I haven't put any more on to be thankful. Its a long way yet to 9 stone!

----------


## Paula

9 stone??? My daughter is 5'2", a size 8 (UK) and she's 8 St 7 lbs!! 9 stone seems low to me .....

----------


## magie06

I'm only 5' 0", so 9 st is perfect for me. I'll be a size 12 at that.

----------


## rose

Well done Magie, staying the same is better than nothing  :):

----------


## magie06

Down the kingly amount of (wait for it) drum roll please.... half a pound. 
WOW!  Although I did eat a lot of the wrong foods this week. I guess if I did a little more moving and a little less eating, then I'll lose some more weight. 
I did speak to Marie this morning, and she said that you reach a certain weight and you have to take a step back, look at calories in vs energy out, and not to forget that I'm no longer 16st 7lbs, therefore I have to eat a little less and move a little more, to see results on the scales.
I just need motivation. So if anyone knows where I can buy it by the bottle full please, please let me know and I'll go out and clear the shelf.

----------

Paula (02-04-15)

----------


## Paula

1/2 lb is 1/2 lb. well done lovely.  It used to be, I seem to remember, that the more you lose the lower your points target at WW, I think that's what she's saying? However, I can talk a good talk but .......

----------


## magie06

Yes Paula, that's what she meant, I think. Anyway I'm off to do some moving.

----------


## rose

I have not weighed myself yet but I seem to have got stuck at 14st 8lbs. I think the closer you get to being the right weight, the harder it becomes to get it off.

----------


## Suzi

The others are right... Although I'm just stuck.. I need to work harder...

----------


## magie06

Can we all start together then? I've had a walk around the shops and I some fruit for lunch. Its Thursday, and I find them easier than the rest of the week. I think its because I've got the motivation from the class. If I could have the same motivation for the rest of the week I'd be happy.

----------


## Nita

I went to see my HCA last night for my MOT and all is ok, well sort of.  The cholesterol is a little high and so is my blood pressure. The diabetes check was clear and my overall risk of heart attack or stroke was 2.8% which is 1.2% higher than the figure they would expect at my age etc. So I need to work harder to help bring those things down and help my health. So I need to try harder too

----------


## rose

I had a bad week. We were sent two large boxes of chocolate eggs by a customer so we ate them. I've had too much chocolate.
But I had to walk for half an hour today because the buses were messed up due to the fire on Holborn. That's got to burn some calories.

----------


## Suzi

Most definitely! I've a friend who spent yesterday and today driving literally from one side of London to the other and it's been a nightmare due to the problems caused by the fire.

----------


## magie06

I hope noone was hurt in the fire.

----------


## Paula

If it's what I think, it was a fire underneath the streets

----------


## rose

Yes it was under the streets. Lots of people were evacuated but I don't think anyone was hurt. Lots of roads are closed which basically means the traffic is terrible. The bus driver advised us to get off and walk the last mile as she estimated it would take an hour to drive it.
Today lots of people weren't at work but next week, if the roads are still closed, it will be crazy.

----------


## Paula

Lost another lb - 5 so far

----------

magie06 (03-04-15)

----------


## magie06

Fantastic news. Glad the exam went well.

----------

Paula (03-04-15)

----------


## Suzi

Well done!

----------


## magie06

Anyone else? How did everyone else get on?

----------


## rose

14 st 10 lbs again this week.

So, my weight has been static for about 5 weeks now. I did my food diary and I see my daily intake of calories is 2200-2500 a day. 
I can't change much about breakfast or lunch so I am going to attempt to cut down portion size on my dinners. And I can still have 1 cookie a day but try to keep it at just one. That should take out about 800 calories a day.
I am not doing much exercise due to the pain in my feet and knees. I am not sure I can do much about that until I have seen an osteopath.

----------


## Suzi

Static is ok hunni... Don't cut out too much love.. Just be careful.

----------


## magie06

Oh rose, I know what its like to be the same weight week in week out. I've been the same since Christmas. Thats 13 weeks now. I was susposed to be another stone gone by now. I really have to get my weight watchers book out and read it.
I hope you can get out of your slump and have a loss this week.

----------


## rose

I did manage about 40 min walk today which was good.

----------


## magie06

That is brillant rose. It was a beautiful evening here. I hope it was the same for you.

----------


## MarshallForever

I've noticed my appetite has pretty much disappeared. Every time I try and eat it can't as I just start crying.. I'm losing energy and feeling faint a lot of the day. I don't think I have an eating disorder,  I just don't or can't eat much anymore.

----------


## Paula

Marshall, please, please get to see a Dr as an emergency

----------


## magie06

Marshall, have you access to a phone? Please ring your gp or the out of hours gp and let them know how you are feeling, and that you've taken an overdose of sleeping pills. You are playing with fire taking too many pills together. What are you thinking? Your daughters need you.

----------


## MarshallForever

I phoned a helpline... I may be going to hospital in the morning. Thanks for your concern and kind words on my other post. It's strange how something as simple as happiness can sometimes be so hard to have.

----------


## rose

Last time I checked in here it was 4/4 and I was 14st 10lbs.
This is how its been
04/04/2015	14	10
11/04/2015	14	12
18/04/2015	15	0
25/04/2015	14	10

It just proves weightloss is a total hit and miss sometimes because I have been really bad with my eating this week and I look huge. 
Maybe, almost certainly, the stress I've been under this week has been a factor in my 4lbs drop.
Or, the scales are wrong. But I am not going back to check  :O:

----------


## Nita

I've not got on the scales yet.  Since my brother passed away I have eaten rubbish and not proper food so I dread to think what I have done to myself but I need to weigh and measure myself to get a starting point

----------


## rose

I've eaten a lot of rubbish this week and also has quite a bit of alcohol. You might be pleasantly surprised like I was. Good luck!

----------


## Suzi

I need to change my weigh in day - a monday morning is just not helpful! Well done Rose!

----------


## magie06

I've been 14 st  10,
                 14 st 8.5
                  14 st 7
                   14 st 9.5.
That's the way my month has been. I've lost nothing. But on the plus side, I've not put any on either. 
I'm  Stuck, with a capital S.
When I get to goal, I'll be able to do maintenance,  with no problem.

----------


## rose

I've lost 1lb this weekend, I did a 45 minute walk on both days. The first 10 minutes were really hard but after that it got easier. The weather looks good today so I might do another one later. When it actually results in weight loss it gives you more motivation I think.
Weighing myself every other day is actually better than just once a week I think. I can see if I've done enough or need to work harder to get to my weekly target of 2lbs. Its been really hard for me doing what I think is hard work all week to find I have stayed the same, so weighing myself more regularly seems to be more effective.

----------


## Suzi

Just don't overdo it hunni with the weighing.

----------


## rose

It really helps. When I was only doing it once a week, I basically totally lost all interest in the process. I had no idea what was causing the ups or downs so I lost motivation.
I have no idea why I dropped 4lb last week. I don't think I did anything particularly different to normal.

----------

Suzi (27-04-15)

----------


## Samantha340

Some of you mentioned about wanting to take up exercises. I saw the part of the London marathon where they interviewed some girls from this club,  http://toofattorun.co.uk/

I don't like the title and find it a bit of putting  but the girls were amazing. Might be worth checking it out.

----------


## GFitz

I lost 2 stone over around 8 months just by eating clean. Eating clean is eating fresh produce .. basically nothing out of tins and packets. Fresh meats, fresh fruit & veg. 1 cheat meal a week if necessary! For the cookies (my nemisis too) I would say buy some Quest Bars you can buy these online.. you just cut the bar into 8 and roll into a ball put them in the oven for 4 mins and it's little yummy cookies with no sugar, no bad stuff just sweeteners, protein and fruits. If you ever need help I'm here to help! Hey we can help eachother.
My depressions de-railed my weightloss and i'm just stuck at 10st 4lbs, but I know it's a long journey and I should be proud of how far I've come! You should be proud of yourself too for knowing you want to change your lifestyle xx

----------


## magie06

I'm going to be up this week at weight watchers and its so bad, I don't want to go. I think I'm up about 3 pounds. What should I do?  
Any suggestions welcome.

----------


## rose

Stop paying to go to something you hate, and do your own weightloss scheme at home?

----------

Paula (29-04-15)

----------


## Suzi

Do you actually enjoy weight watchers at all?

----------


## magie06

I like the fact that it makes me get up on a Thursday, get myself ready and meet other people that have the same problem as me. They all know what it's like to have weight to lose. I do enjoy it when I go and I know that I'll put the weight back on in no time if I don't go. At least with weight watchers its going up one week and going down the next.

----------


## rose

OK, so what about instead of doing weight watchers, going to some sort of exercise class once a week instead?

----------


## magie06

Yes Rose. There is a swimming pool near where I live  that has a gym upstairs. I've never thought about gym before. I thought it was only for thin people!

----------


## rose

Aqua aerobics might be good for you? Less pressure on your body and no swimming involved? I know you struggle with back pain.
But it still gives the sense of a community and meeting people, but you'll actually lose weight at the same time, rather than being made to feel bad about it?
I know I am being down on WW, but I never really fancied it myself, ever since years ago I had an old manager who used to go and she said basically you get weighed in front of everyone and then feel bad about whatever the outcome is. She hated it too.

----------


## Paula

My friend used to help someone who ran a WW class. Every week she had to prepare a report for Head Office with all sorts of stats. Not one of those stats was about weight loss - all they cared about were numbers of people and how much money was made. The organisation doesn't really want you to lose weight, as they lose paying members. In fact, yoyo dieters are perfect for them. however, if it's helping, then that's great  :):

----------


## magie06

I've decided that I will go to weight watchers tomorrow. I'm going to be up, but I'll ask the leader if she can suggest something that could get me moving weight wise. If she doesn't then I'm not going back. I'm still not great at the walking at the moment, but aqua aerobics sounds like  a good idea.

----------

Paula (29-04-15)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad that you've made a decision which seems to be the best thing for you lovely..

----------


## magie06

Rose, how are you doing?

----------


## rose

I weighed in at 14st 13lbs again today, the same as last week.
I started my diet again today. OH and I agreed my 'job' for the next 4 weeks is losing weight.
I would like to lose half a stone by the end of June.

----------


## Suzi

STS isn't a bad thing hunni... You can do the diet thing lovely. Just don't be too harsh on yourself.

----------


## magie06

Rose take it easy. I've been 14st 7 since before Christmas and can't seem to loose any more. I can't understand it. Unless I go back to aqua aerobics, that's the only thing that has changed.

----------


## Paula

I've put on (at the last count, I've lost the nerve to weigh myself again) 3/4 stone since my thyroxine levels took a nose dive.  It's really upsetting, even though I know it's not my fault, none of my clothes fit properly and I just feel awful.

----------


## rose

:Panda: 

Why do you gain weight, is it because you feel more hungry, or because you retain more?

Day 2 of my diet and I am hungry constantly. All I can do is keep myself distracted from the hunger pains.
I am eating normally, but my medication makes me want to eat and eat, I never feel full.

----------


## Paula

Underactive thyroid slows the metabolism right down, almost to a standstill.  http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Thyroid.../Symptoms.aspx  It's like your body shuts down, and you're wading through sludge. And because I actually had my thyroid nuked several years ago, I have no thyroid function - it's all reliant on my medication controlling it. Which it's not.  The dose has been upped but it can take a while to recover

----------


## rose

That sounds horrible Paula. At least you know why you are gaining weight, but its not much consolation I bet.

I am literally craving chocolate so bad right now I don't know what to do with myself. I am counting down the minutes until each meal.
Today I've had for breakfast a bowl of cereal, for lunch roast chicken with two roast potatoes and two yorkshire puddings and loads of veg, and for dinner a chicken/brie sandwich with grapes for after. About 1,100 calories so far, maybe more. I have hunger pains.

----------


## Suzi

Hunger pains aren't good hunni....

----------


## rose

But what can I do Suzi? To make them stop I have to over-eat. I'd rather have the pains than go blind from IIH. Its all for the greater good.

----------


## Suzi

Can you not snack on more salad? carrot? raw cabbage? that kind of thing? Could that help to take away the hunger pains and also to fool your body into believing that it's being fed more too?

----------


## matt

Drinking a lot of water can help with hunger pains

----------


## rose

I might have some more fruit if I get really bad. Its sugar I am craving. I even have a bit of a headache. I think I might be physically addicted to chocolate! But I need encouragement that I can do this... no giving in .... because I need to lose weight and I have very little willpower.

----------


## rose

> Drinking a lot of water can help with hunger pains


Yep I've been trying that too, thanks  :):

----------


## Paula

> That sounds horrible Paula. At least you know why you are gaining weight, but its not much consolation I bet.


No, it's not much consolation at all, i never lose it as quickly as I gain it.  It's really upsetting me today, though I've been feeling particularly rough and keep falling asleep upright on the sofa, so that's not helping. And of course, one of the symptoms is depression .....

----------


## rose

Paula -  :Panda:  - how long does it usually take to stabilise?

Awake at 5am, hungry. I've had a banana, that seemed to help. Wow, this is hard.

----------


## Paula

About 2 months  :(:

----------


## selena

I lost off some ( few in fact) inches of my back and breast, but not an inch off my waist.

I've been on diet, but it's all hormonal problems I guess.

----------


## rose

They say that your boobs are the first to lose weight and last to gain weight. I don't know if that's true though!!!

My weight is falling, so the pain is worth it. All I have done is cut out my chocolate intake from my diet, so its perfectly safe.

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  to everyone who needs them. Dieting sucks.

----------


## rose

It does suck! But its worth it to see the weight do down. 
When I go to the hospital later I'll have a moccha, its my treat for doing so well so far.

----------


## magie06

I don't think its the big events that make me put on weight, I think its the day to day bad habits that I have that are making it difficult for me to lose weight. 
Its the biscuits when I'm passing the press, its the icecream when I'm in the utility room, its the extra scoop of mash with my dinner. If  I was able to control  myself, I might be able to lose the weight. It sounds so easy when you are sitting in ww, and you hear all the things that have worked if only I could pass those places then I might start losing weight again.

----------


## selena

For me everything is difficult to get.

Before I got diagnosed with PCOS, I used to eat everything ( generally healthy food, including dairy products and sometimes sweets)  without gaining  weight.

After diagnosis, exercising and diet barely help, although they are necessary in my case.

----------


## magie06

Down 4 this morning at ww. Very happy coming out of there.. That's 7 pounds since I went back. If I can keep this up, I'll be a very happy ww person.

----------

Paula (04-06-15)

----------


## rose

Magie, that's awesome, what do you weight now? 14st'3lbs?

----------


## magie06

Spot on Rose. I haven't been this weight for at least 3 or 4 years. 
I stayed away from the biscuits and ice creams, and I  actually walked a bit this week. 
Ww says, its still the same things you have to do, eat less and move more.

----------


## Paula

Brilliant news!

----------


## Suzi

Well done hunni!

----------


## purplefan

Well done magie06. I'm trying to cut back. Ive eaten too many take aways and pie and mash since the family went on holiday. So i am going on the porridge diet. 
Nothing but porridge  for a week!.

----------


## rose

Lol pf!

----------


## Suzi

Lol! I'm trying to drink more water.....  :O:

----------


## purplefan

This is where is got the info from.

http://www.weightlossladder.com/porridge-power-2-32/

----------


## Paula

Ummm purple, the website was blocked by my Sky Boadband Shield as containing categories of Suicide and Self Harm?????

----------


## purplefan

Oh paula im so sorry. I just looked at the diet bit. I had no idea. could you remove it please?

----------


## rose

I didn't get that warning, the page looks ok. Although PF you are obviously joking about just eating porridge, aren't you?!!!

----------


## Suzi

I didn't get that warning either. That sounds like a terrible diet.. .

----------


## Paula

That's why I didn't remove it - it seemed odd but wasn't sure.  It's still blocking me though - me no understand

----------


## purplefan

No rose. i am obviously going to eat fruit and vegetables but porridge will be my main staple. Although i did go out for a kebab tonight.

----------


## rose

That sounds sensible... the kebab bit I mean  :O:

----------


## purplefan

obviously. No i am a bit worried about my podge i have going on.  A lot of A list celebs seem to rave about porridge. And in the Old days was the main meal for 90% of scotland. 
For breakfast tomorrow i will have a bowl of porridge made with soya mil and a banana.

Lunch porridge oat cakes and an apple.  Glass of orange juice. or water or something.

Afternoon snack. Some grapes and a cup of tea.  


Evening meal porridge with semi skimmed milk and some berries. and a cup of tea. 


drink plenty of water. Every other day will have a main meal with mainly fish and chicken but no red meats and lots of veg. i am into asparagus at the moment. So tomorrow i will do chicken thighs in garlic and lemon with potato's and roasted asparagus.

----------


## Paula

I'm up to a stone gained weight - feeling pretty crap about it really  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni  :(bear):  It'll come off once everything has settled. Just be kind to yourself lovely...

----------


## magie06

Oh Paula, I think I know how you are feeling. I'm hoping that my back exercises will help me along with my weight loss. I'm already up on my weight loss since Thursday. About 2 pounds I think.

----------


## purplefan

I would not worry too much about it paula.  :(bear):   Just focus on the things that you know help you lose weight.

----------

Suzi (06-06-15)

----------


## rose

I was down 3lbs this week which is good. 
Paula, what exercise can you do?

----------


## magie06

Well done Rose. You must be delighted.

----------


## Paula

> I was down 3lbs this week which is good. 
> Paula, what exercise can you do?


Very little. My friend and I go to a swimming pool and do some gentle exercises for our knees and some walking through the water - but it's more to do with strengthening the leg than calorie burning. Unfortunately, until my thyroid settles there's nothing I can do to control the weight gain

Well done, Rose  :):

----------


## Suzi

Paula hunni, I know that it's not much consolation that it's down to medication, but hunni  :(bear):  it will come off.

----------

Paula (06-06-15)

----------


## rose

It's your thyroid isn't it Paula? Do you find it comes off once things settle down, or do you have to work it off? Maybe swimming could work for you, if you use your arms predominantly?

----------


## Paula

It's my thyroid. I can't remember whether it comes straight off - it does fluctuate but it's been years since its been this bad.   Thanks for the thought re swimming, Rose but the point of the swimming pool is to try to strengthen my leg before my spinal cord stimulation and I can't balance very well so arms are very definitely for balance lol. 

Suzi, I hope you're right, I really do  :(:

----------

Suzi (06-06-15)

----------


## Suzi

It will do lovely.

----------

Paula (06-06-15)

----------


## rose

I wasn't sure if you found swimming hard due to putting pressure on your legs when kicking. I hope once your thyroid settles that you can start to work it off again.

----------


## Paula

I can't swim, I just do physio exercises in the water, and 'walk' around for a bit. Thanks hunni

----------


## Nita

I need to join back in. I've been asked to attend a photo shoot with the family in August. So I don't want to have this much weight on me by the end of that month. Want some pics of me and them that look nice. So I'm back using myfitnesspal app to track my calories for the days and planning meals in advance on there to see roughly how much things are

Also, my neighbour lent me a really good book called carbs and cals. Have a look on Amazon to see it. It is basically a series of pictures where they show you the plate diameter, the food such as mashed potato and the various portion sizes and what's in them calories etc. it's a really good visual aid I think.

----------


## magie06

I'd like to be allowed back in, if possible.

----------


## Suzi

Always allowed to continue to post in here x

----------


## rose

I put on 1lb this week.
Everyone is welcome on this thread  :):

----------


## Suzi

I have no idea, my scales are (as most things) in a box......

----------


## Paula

Maybe that's the last box you unpack  :O:

----------

Suzi (21-06-15)

----------


## Paula

Oh and I lost 1lb last week, so the thyroid is stabilising (yay!)

----------

rose (21-06-15)

----------


## rose

I started this week at 14st10bs and over the week I have watched my weight fall. Yesterday I was 14st7lbs. Awesome.
Today, actual weight-in day, I am 14st11lbs!!!!! I knew I shouldn't have eaten all that chinese food last night.

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart weighing every day isn't meant to be the best thing lovely..

----------


## Samantha340

Dont torture yourself with weighing very day. Of course it will fluctuate, depending what you did on the day, how much water your drunk and so on. How about banning the scale for 2 weeks and just follow your natural instinct what to eat and when.

----------


## Mira

I know the others are right about not weighing every day. But I too do it. I even have an app for tracking it. The bad thing is that when you eat something that can give us fun and a good night and the scale is harsh you might stop doing it and then it will become torture.

----------


## rose

But if I hadn't weighed myself in the week, I'd now be under the impression that eating less and doing brickwork had made me gain 1lb.
Whereas I know actually I lost 3lbs until I ate all that Chinese food at 9pm last night (which was when OH came home).
If I don't weigh myself every few days, I lose interest, and I gain weight. 
I'm sure its different for everyone, but this works best for me.

----------


## Samantha340

Fair point.... Just try and keep it at a healthy level and don't get addicted to it.

----------


## magie06

I weigh every day too. I was upset about my ww weight this week because I was up 3 pounds. 
I have bought the points finder, and I point everything, thats wrapped with the four main elements of food, example - protein, carbs, total fat and fibre. Take yesterday,  Aisling had a cookie for dessert in the restaurant,  and I was going to get one too, but when I had calculated the pro points in it, it came out at 10 points. I have 49points for the week.

----------


## Suzi

If it's what works for you then go for it..

----------


## magie06

I think I did well today. I don't think that I went over my points today. Horrah. I'm normally in the take away twice and three times over the weekend.

----------


## Nita

Having weighed myself todY I have lost 8lb in the last two weeks so am feeling a bit more positive about it

----------

Paula (13-07-15),rose (13-07-15)

----------


## Suzi

Well done hun!

----------


## Paula

That's brilliant!

My has finally stopped going up.  Just have to hope it goes down as quickly

----------


## Jaquaia

Possibly going swimming today, it's a workout just getting in to my costume!  I've not been in a pool in 20 years so panicking slightly!

----------


## Paula

> Possibly going swimming today, it's a workout just getting in to my costume!  I've not been in a pool in 20 years so panicking slightly!


Well done Jaq, I hope you enjoy it  :):

----------


## Suzi

Did you manage it?

----------


## Jaquaia

No, his knee was bad today and I get in on a carers card. Gutted as I'd psyched myself up to do it and was actually starting to look forward to it  :(:

----------


## Suzi

You could always do it another day lovely..

----------


## Justin Tolerable

I'm 79.0 kilograms today. Six feet and two inches.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Lost a stone and more in about 6 months. I don't miss booze.

----------


## rose

> I'm 79.0 kilograms today. Six feet and two inches.


That's really good, I'm jealous!!!

----------


## Justin Tolerable

People say a person's alcohol problems are only really solved when that person can enjoy moderate amounts like in occasional social situations and then leave it at a pint or two. I haven't tried drinking a little and then stopping. It seems like a pointless and unnecessary test. Even if I did 'pass' the test I would just introduce more expense into my life as booze is much more expensive than most other drinks. And who is that test supposed to impress and what is it intended to prove? I have passed it in a sense anyway as I don't mind visiting pubs (like to have a cheap coffee) and being surrounded by people drinking alcohol. It doesn't tempt me and it doesn't upset me. I'd rather save money for a rainy day than throw it away on alcohol.

----------

Suzi (15-07-15)

----------


## magie06

Tomorrow is weigh day for me. I stuck to the rules this week, so I should be down, but only time will tell. The only time in my life that I'll be happy to be down.

----------


## purplefan

> Tomorrow is weigh day for me. I stuck to the rules this week, so I should be down, but only time will tell. The only time in my life that I'll be happy to be down.


Hope it all goes well magie. best of luck.

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope you're down magie! It's my first time swimming since I was 11 tomorrow!  Unless his knee is bad again

----------


## magie06

Good luck Jacquaia,  I'll be thinking of you. What time are you in the pool?

----------


## Suzi

Good luck to you both!

----------


## Paula

> Hope you're down magie! It's my first time swimming since I was 11 tomorrow!  Unless his knee is bad again


Hope it al goes to plan  :):

----------


## magie06

Up one pound. Not happy with myself, but I'm not surprised, because I didn't do much walking this week. My back was too sore, and I wasn't able to go out. Next week I'll be down. And, my size 22 trousers are getting too big for me, happy days.

----------


## rose

Its so hard to get weight off, and even then its 1-2lbs and that's so easy to put back on. I am hoping the Orlistat will help me because I don't seem to have the willpower to do this on my own.
You're just over 14 and a half now Magie? You are still beating me. At one point we were the same.

----------


## magie06

Yes Rose,  back again to 14st 7lbs.  I'll never get over this hump, either its a physical cause, a medicinal cause or a mental cause. If its physical, I need to get up and walk to see results. If its medicinal there is nothing I can do about that, and if a mental block I don't know what I can do about it?

----------


## Jaquaia

Magie, yay for trousers getting too big! Don't worry too much about the pound, it could even be something like water retention if your period is due, that sort of thing.

----------


## Jaquaia

I've actually forgotten how to swim. My mind went blank and I panicked and now I feel stupid because I can swim.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> I've actually forgotten how to swim. My mind went blank and I panicked and now I feel stupid because I can swim.


It's just like riding a bike...

----------


## Jaquaia

I know I can do it but I've not swam in 20 years. I just kept going under when I tried which made my anxiety worse. Deep down I know it was panicking that made it worse for me and I just need to get used to it again.

----------


## Paula

:(bear):  try to take it a step at a time, maybe just get used to being in the water first?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> try to take it a step at a time


She can already walk. She wants to swim.

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely take your time with it. You might want to think about an adult refresher learn to swim kind of class?

----------


## purplefan

There is an adult class at my local baths for people who want to gain confidence.  I think if your bath have one you should give it a go.

----------


## rose

Down 2 lbs this week, yay, back to 14st 11lbs

----------

Jaquaia (20-07-15),Paula (19-07-15)

----------


## magie06

Well done Rose.

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------


## rose

Despite walking around half an hour a day, avoiding chocolate and reducing medication.... I was up 2lbs this morning. Very disappointed.

----------


## Samantha340

2 lbd could be water. Do you weigh yourself at the same time of day and importantly always either before/after breakfast to take in those changes. Is your scale accurate enough? Depending where it stands it will give different values.

----------


## rose

Yep, always Saturday morning before breakfast, on the same spot on the bathroom floor. Does anyone else gain weight just before TOTM? It could be that?

----------


## magie06

It certainly could be that Rose. Don't been too hard on yourself,  you started a new job that's just brilliant.

----------


## Suzi

I can go up a whole dress size before TOTM.... Also don't forget that muscle weighs more than fat so if you're burning calories turning muscle to fat you will gain weight too...

----------



----------


## Mrs-Darling

When I had periods I always weighed more just before them. A lot of women tend to hold onto more water at this time.

----------


## rose

The muscle weighs more than fat thing is a myth Suzi... its true in the sense that it does weigh more, but the amount of muscle built is nowhere near enough to make you gain weight in such a short space of time.
I am guessing its water weight and that the world is a cruel place!!!

----------


## Suzi

Shhhh that was my only hope...  :=(:   :(rofl): 
It probably is water retention lovely..

----------


## magie06

I don't know if anyone is still doing this weight loss, but I'm after being down 2 pounds this morning at ww. I was very happy because I missed last week, but the scale was nice to me today. I will probably regret this next week, but I'm off the 14stone 7lbs at last. Just very happy about that.

----------


## Suzi

Well done hunni!
I still haven't found my scales, but I put my jeans on for the first time in a couple of weeks and they are definitely looser!

----------


## magie06

Great. I love those kind of jeans.

----------


## rose

I just cannot lose weight, whatever I do it won't go down.
But my IIH symptoms are pretty much nothing so does it really matter?

----------


## magie06

I have resigned myself to not loosing any more weight, until my meds are reduced. If I lose anymore now, it will be a bonus!

----------

